# Svezia e Finlandia nella Nato. Tensioni Usa - Russia.



## admin (14 Aprile 2022)

Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.

*Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...
La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."

L'Ucraina ha colpito un incrociatore russo sul Mar Nero. La Russia prepara una violenta rappresaglia su odessa.
E minaccia di distruggere le sedi decisionali di Kiev se continueranno gli attacchi in territorio russo.*

Nel frattempo, continua l'attacco di Putin all'Ucraina. A Mariupol il sindaco scelto da Mosca prepara la festa di insediamento. Aumenta sempre di più la tensione tra Russia e Usa. Biden continua ad insultare Putin e invia a Kiev nuove armi ed elicotteri.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe sovietiche si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> Nel frattempo, continua l'attacco di Putin all'Ucraina. A Mariupol il sindaco scelto da Mosca prepara la festa di insediamento. Aumenta sempre di più la tensione tra Russia e Usa. Biden continua ad insultare Putin e invia a Kiev nuove armi ed elicotteri.


che disastro sti politicanti da 4 soldi.. vediamo di accendere st'altra denazificazione


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

biden vuole il condizionatore acceso


----------



## Davide L (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe sovietiche si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> Nel frattempo, continua l'attacco di Putin all'Ucraina. A Mariupol il sindaco scelto da Mosca prepara la festa di insediamento. Aumenta sempre di più la tensione tra Russia e Usa. Biden continua ad insultare Putin e invia a Kiev nuove armi ed elicotteri.


Truppe sovietiche????


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe sovietiche si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> Nel frattempo, continua l'attacco di Putin all'Ucraina. A Mariupol il sindaco scelto da Mosca prepara la festa di insediamento. Aumenta sempre di più la tensione tra Russia e Usa. Biden continua ad insultare Putin e invia a Kiev nuove armi ed elicotteri.



Ora aspettiamo Mosca raccontarci che è pieno di nazisti in Svezia e Finlandia


----------



## kYMERA (14 Aprile 2022)

C'è solo uno stato da denazificare mi sa.


----------



## cris (14 Aprile 2022)

Era ovvio


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.


Male per noi, normale per loro.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Male per noi, normale per loro.



Perché male?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Perché male?


Perchè il Vladimiro furioso potrebbe inacidirsi.

Ci sarà chi pensa sia una provocazione alla Russia, cosa che ovviamente non è, ma vai a sapere cosa ne pensa Putin

Di certo è come gettare benzina sul fuoco, ma d' altronde chi sono io per dire cosa devono fare Svezia o Finlandia?


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ora aspettiamo Mosca raccontarci che è pieno di nazisti in Svezia e Finlandia



Od Orsini dire che bisogna far traspirare la Russia è che la colpa è "nostra".


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè il Vladimiro furioso potrebbe inacidirsi.
> 
> Ci sarà chi pensa sia una provocazione alla Russia, cosa che ovviamente non è, ma vai a sapere cosa ne pensa Putin
> 
> Di certo è come gettare benzina sul fuoco, ma d' altronde chi sono io per dire cosa devono fare Svezia o Finlandia?



La vulgata è che la Russia non je la fa con l'UKR, figurati se si mette a bisticciare con altri, specie NATO.
Si può testare bene la cosa, adesso. In ogni caso, penso che sia solo o quasi una formalità, se la Russia le avesse aggredite sarebbe stato MOLTO difficile non intervenire comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> Nel frattempo, continua l'attacco di Putin all'Ucraina. A Mariupol il sindaco scelto da Mosca prepara la festa di insediamento. Aumenta sempre di più la tensione tra Russia e Usa. Biden continua ad insultare Putin e invia a Kiev nuove armi ed elicotteri.



*Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...
La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."

L'Ucraina ha colpito un incrociatore russo sul Mar Nero. La Russia prepara una violenta rappresaglia di risposta su Odessa.
E minaccia di distruggere le sedi decisionali di Kiev se continueranno gli attacchi in territorio russo.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Od Orsini dire che bisogna far traspirare la Russia è che la colpa è "nostra".


il depensante orsini ora dira: "ormai filandia e svezia sono perse, putin le prendera prima o poi quindi meglio la resa incondizionata sin dall'inizio cosi non ci sara spargimento di sangue"


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il depensante orsini ora dira: "ormai filandia e svezia sono perse, putin le prendera prima o poi quindi meglio la resa incondizionata sin dall'inizio cosi non ci sara spargimento di sangue"


Come si chiamano i presidenti di quei 2 paesi.
My 2 cents che faranno la loro entrata nella top 4 dei più insultati dopo Zelensky e Biden


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> *Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...*
> *La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."*
> ...


Non ha senso, Svezia e Finlandia fanno parte della UE da decenni, non volevano entrare perché non ne sentivano la necessità essendo un periodo di pace, se avessero evitato di mandare due mesi fa una lettera di minaccia ora non avrebbero fatto richiesta.

Qui ancora non si è capito che la neutralità non esiste più: o ti schieri con la Russia e diventi filorusso o ti schieri con la NATO e diventi filo-USA. I neutrali verranno mangiati lentamente, come accadde durante la guerra fredda.

Ci saranno solo due coalizioni: l'asse Russia-Cina con i paesi socialisti-comunisti che saranno dei puppet modello Varsavia e l'asse Nato-paesi liberal democratici che saranno puppet della Nato. Ne più ne meno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

Ma quindi il pagliaccio zelensky ha raccontato un'altra balla mondiale sul rifiuto di incontrare Steinmeier ? 
Sta venendo selvaggiamente sbugiardato dai teteschi.

Pensare che ieri il megalomane sosteneva di difendere da solo il mondo intero dall'aggressione russa.
Per me gli hanno consegnato il copione sbagliato.


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina ha colpito un incrociatore russo sul Mar Nero. La Russia prepara una violenta rappresaglia di risposta su Odessa.
> E minaccia di distruggere le sedi decisionali di Kiev se continueranno gli attacchi in territorio russo.*


Quindi l'Ucraina deve solo subire e non poter attaccare? E' una guerra, se hanno possibilità attaccano anche in suolo russo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

*Kiev ammette la resa dei marines negata nei giorni scorsi.

Mariupol è di fatto in mano russa.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

*Missili su nave russa, Odessa teme rappresaglia*

C'è proprio da temere eh,senza missili i russi non si sarebbero mai avvicinati a odessa,
Quando all'ucraina gli verrà tolto ogni sbocco sul mare magari inizieranno le vere trattative.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kiev ammette la resa dei marines negata nei giorni scorsi.
> 
> Mariupol è di fatto in mano russa.*


"Eh ma solo i Russi dicono fake-news..." (cit).


----------



## Swaitak (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...
> La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."
> 
> L'Ucraina ha colpito un incrociatore russo sul Mar Nero. La Russia prepara una violenta rappresaglia di risposta su Odessa.
> E minaccia di distruggere le sedi decisionali di Kiev se continueranno gli attacchi in territorio russo.*


minacce chiamatissime


----------



## cris (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...
> La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."
> 
> L'Ucraina ha colpito un incrociatore russo sul Mar Nero. La Russia prepara una violenta rappresaglia di risposta su Odessa.
> E minaccia di distruggere le sedi decisionali di Kiev se continueranno gli attacchi in territorio russo.*


Innanzitutto, se voi non aveste fatto casino, finlandia e svezia se ne starebbero buone e serene. 
in secondo luogo, e diritto di ogni nazione far cio che vuole per la propria DIFESA, non offesa, ma difesa. 
queste minacce della russia sono la follia


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La vulgata è che la Russia non je la fa con l'UKR, figurati se si mette a bisticciare con altri, specie NATO.
> Si può testare bene la cosa, adesso. In ogni caso, penso che sia solo o quasi una formalità, se la Russia le avesse aggredite sarebbe stato MOLTO difficile non intervenire comunque.


Possibile.

Però c'è una cosa che mi ha preoccupato da parte russa: hanno detto che nonostante l' articolo 5 , è comunque poi tutto da vedere se gli alleati accorerebbero immediatamente.

Come dire, "potremmo rischiarla".

Vedremo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il depensante orsini ora dira: "ormai filandia e svezia sono perse, putin le prendera prima o poi quindi meglio la resa incondizionata sin dall'inizio cosi non ci sara spargimento di sangue"


Orsini mi ricorda alcuni personaggi che conosco.

Si vede che hanno un pensiero elaborato e ragionato, mi piace ascoltarli/leggerli, pero' poi quando hai letto/ascoltato tutto il mappazzone, ti chiedi... ok, quindi?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come si chiamano i presidenti di quei 2 paesi.
> My 2 cents che faranno la loro entrata nella top 4 dei più insultati dopo Zelensky e Biden


Quella finlandese è gnocca, saremo più gentleman.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ora aspettiamo Mosca raccontarci che è pieno di nazisti in Svezia e Finlandia


Sicuro adesso li invade coi carri armati del risiko!


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come si chiamano i presidenti di quei 2 paesi.
> My 2 cents che faranno la loro entrata nella top 4 dei più insultati dopo Zelensky e Biden


No perché cambierebbe tutto: attaccherebbe 2 nazioni in Ue e che fanno parte del cuore dell’Europa unita non come l’ucraina che non ha nulla a che fare con noi.
Poi voglio proprio vedere putin che attacca quelle 2 nazioni…


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi l'Ucraina deve solo subire e non poter attaccare? E' una guerra, se hanno possibilità attaccano anche in suolo russo...


Ovvio che fanno bene ad attaccare essendo in guerra.
Io temo solo che più passa il tempo e più la Russia devasterà completamente l’ucraina. Alla fine la raderà al suolo


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Possibile.
> 
> Però c'è una cosa che mi ha preoccupato da parte russa: hanno detto che nonostante l' articolo 5 , è comunque poi tutto da vedere se gli alleati accorerebbero immediatamente.
> 
> ...



Sì, infatti quello è un rischio che è da tanto che lo immagino. L'occasione distingue gli amici, come il fuoco distingue l'oro, si potrebbe dire... o tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...
> La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."
> 
> L'Ucraina ha colpito un incrociatore russo sul Mar Nero. La Russia prepara una violenta rappresaglia di risposta su Odessa.
> E minaccia di distruggere le sedi decisionali di Kiev se continueranno gli attacchi in territorio russo.*


Per stessa ammissione della Russia non potrebbero reggere un confronto con la nato, quindi voglio sperare che siano solo vuote minacce, o questi davvero se perdono radono al suolo tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2022)

Putler è un pazzo, inizio a preoccuparmi sul serio.


----------



## Stex (14 Aprile 2022)

tensioni usa russia.
il bello è che a igor di mosca e bob del arkansas non gliene frega nulla del altro stato
bidet dovrebbe andare di persona a parlar con putin. vediamo come ne esce...


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> tensioni usa russia.
> il bello è che a igor di mosca e bob del arkansas non gliene frega nulla del altro stato
> bidet dovrebbe andare di persona a parlar con putin. vediamo come ne esce...


Se Biden va in Russia poi dice che è andato a parlare con Putin sugli Urali


----------



## Davidoff (14 Aprile 2022)

Comunque la Russia è ingiustificabile. USA e Nato avranno la loro parte di colpe, ma questi hanno fracassato i co***ni con sta sindrome da accerchiamento, quando ai confini hanno solo stati 10 volte più piccoli di loro e 50 volte meno armati. Per non parlare di Kaliningrad, dove tengono le atomiche puntate su di noi da decenni. Se avessero qualche vantaggio da condividere con i paesi limitrofi, invece di repressione e armi, magari non sarebbero tutti pronti ad allontanarsi da loro. Tutte le loro paure sono profezie che si autoavverano e dovrebbero in primis fare autocritica e approdare finalmente nel ventunesimo secolo, invece di guardare all'impero russo di sta ceppa.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque la Russia è ingiustificabile. USA e Nato avranno la loro parte di colpe, ma questi hanno fracassato i co***ni con sta sindrome da accerchiamento, quando ai confini hanno solo stati 10 volte più piccoli di loro e 50 volte meno armati. Per non parlare di Kaliningrad, dove tengono le atomiche puntate su di noi da decenni. Se avessero qualche vantaggio da condividere con i paesi limitrofi, invece di repressione e armi, magari non sarebbero tutti pronti ad allontanarsi da loro. Tutte le loro paure sono profezie che si autoavverano e dovrebbero in primis fare autocritica e approdare finalmente nel ventunesimo secolo, invece di guardare all'impero russo di sta ceppa.


10?

La Russia ha 30 volte gli abitanti della Finlandia


----------



## danjr (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> *Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...*
> *La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."*
> ...


I Russi stanno costringendo tutti i paesi confinanti ad entrare nella Nato


----------



## danjr (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il depensante orsini ora dira: "ormai filandia e svezia sono perse, putin le prendera prima o poi quindi meglio la resa incondizionata sin dall'inizio cosi non ci sara spargimento di sangue"


Orsini è un depensante davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...*
> *La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."*
> ...



Ovviamente sono tutte operazioni tese a cercare la pace suggerite da qualche benefattore...


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sono tutte operazioni tese a cercare la pace suggerite da qualche benefattore...



Si vis pacem, para bellum. (John Wick)


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

la Svezia cosa teme ?
che dribbli la Finlandia e arrivi fino a loro ?
quando mai hanno avuto problemi con la Russia ?

poi per loro che non vogliono mandare neanche i soldati in missiione è proprio un controsenso...

chi non ha l'esercito per difendersi non dovrebbe entrare nella NATO
qua da vent'anni entrano paesi per la clausola messa dagli USA dopo l'11 settembre, che fanno passare per clausola NATO, come se fosse una cosa normale essere attaccati
peraltro ancora non c'è un processo su chi di preciso li abbia attaccati, ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Si vis pacem, para bellum. (John Wick)



Bella la citazone latina, peccato che qualcuno non vuole la pace.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Svezia cosa teme ?
> che dribbli la Finlandia e arrivi fino a loro ?
> quando mai hanno avuto problemi con la Russia ?
> 
> poi per loro che non vogliono mandare neanche i soldati in missiione è proprio un controsenso...



La Russia già prima si divertiva ogni tanto a pungolare la Svezia, incursioni non autorizzate nello spazio aereo e sott'acqua.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bella la citazone latina, peccato che qualcuno non vuole la pace.


vi consiglio il video di carlo rovelli alla rai, potete trovarlo su yuotube.
è tutto quello che c'è da dire sulla guerra.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La Russia già prima si divertiva ogni tanto a pungolare la Svezia, incursioni non autorizzate nello spazio aereo e sott'acqua.


figurati che problemoni, capita ogni anno in tanti luoghi avere certe interferenze
non significa che si faccia la guerra


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per stessa ammissione della Russia non potrebbero reggere un confronto con la nato, quindi voglio sperare che siano solo vuote minacce, o questi davvero se perdono radono al suolo tutti.


Credo che questo sia lo scenario peggiore, ma, purtroppo, non certo irrealistico: uno come Putin non accetterebbe mai la (probabilissima, se non certa) sconfitta. A quel punto, che fare? Se cade lui, si porta dietro tutti.
Sono assolutamente d’accordo con chi dice che l’invasione russa sia una totale follia e che i Russi vadano fermati, però io sarei molto più cauto nello sbandierare progetti di guerra contro un pazzo.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bella la citazone latina, peccato che qualcuno non vuole la pace.



Invece il senso della frase è paradosso: il fine è proprio quello, attraverso un rafforzamento e una preparazione seria al conflitto che scoraggi qualsiasi ghiribizzo di un eventuale aggressore. Ciò detto, Finlandia e Svezia avevano già un comparto militare in forze e preparato, con ciò ritengono di dare la stretta difensiva definitiva. Che li vuoi dire?


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Credo che questo sia lo scenario peggiore, ma, purtroppo, non certo irrealistico: uno come Putin non accetterebbe mai la (probabilissima, se non certa) sconfitta. A quel punto, che fare? Se cade lui, si porta dietro tutti.
> Sono assolutamente d’accordo con chi dice che l’invasione russa sia una totale follia e che i Russi vadano fermati, *però io sarei molto più cauto nello sbandierare progetti di guerra contro un pazzo*.


Occhio che a dire così ti danno del filorusso


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> figurati che problemoni, capita ogni anno in tanti luoghi avere certe interferenze
> non significa che si faccia la guerra



Non sono problemoni, ma sono problemucci che in tempo di risveglio dell'Orso Russo possono essere molto antipatici ed ansiogeni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

Per me è anche giusto che ci entrino, ognuno fa quel che gli pare.
Ma dovrebbero entrarci oggi stesso se veramente è desiderio comune, e invece ora assisteremo a mesi di burocrazia e chiacchiere con provocazioni da una e l'altra parte.
Cosa di cui mi sembra ne godino tutti, anche fuori dal Cremlino.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Svezia cosa teme ?
> che dribbli la Finlandia e arrivi fino a loro ?
> quando mai hanno avuto problemi con la Russia ?
> 
> ...


Sì infatti, siamo nel 2022, e questi Svedesi si comportano come se a capo di una potenza mondiale vicina ci fosse un pazzo paranoico che si sveglia la mattina e con un pretesto invade una nazione confinante dicendo poi ai loro cittadini che stavano per essere attaccati, che avevano laboratori chimici USA che preparavano un attacco con i piccioni alla Russia e che gli ucraini si stanno bombardando e uccidendo da soli (per fortuna che loro stanno salvando i civili)…. Ah no aspetta..


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Sì infatti, siamo nel 2022, e questi Svedesi si comportano come se a capo di una potenza mondiale vicina ci fosse un pazzo paranoico che si sveglia la mattina e con un pretesto invade una nazione confinante dicendo poi ai loro cittadini che stavano per essere attaccati, che avevano laboratori chimici USA che preparavano un attacco con i piccioni alla Russia e che gli ucraini si stanno bombardando e uccidendo da soli (per fortuna che loro stanno salvando i civili)…. Ah no aspetta..


una nazione confinante con cui sono in guerra da oltre otto anni e pronta militarmente, non una a caso tra quelle confinanti...


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una nazione confinante con cui sono in guerra da oltre otto anni e pronta militarmente, non una a caso tra quelle confinanti...



Sarà, ma da inizio guerra si sono prodotti in un certo tipo di annunci e di proclami, oltre che in una sequela di ridicole argomentazioni e giustificazioni, che non li si può considerare più uno stato minimamente affidabile ad Occidente.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma da inizio guerra si sono prodotti in un certo tipo di annunci e di proclami, oltre che in una sequela di ridicole argomentazioni e giustificazioni, che non li si può considerare più uno stato minimamente affidabile ad Occidente.


perchè sono passati un po' di anni e non ricordi più le balle quotidiane NATO nelle ultime guerre.
per ultimo quando inventavano i terroristi buoni contrapposti all'ISIS...
in guerra si dicono anche falsità quando hai fatto una cosa sbagliata per il diritto internazionale


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una nazione confinante con cui sono in guerra da oltre otto anni e pronta militarmente, non una a caso tra quelle confinanti...



E anche sulla guerra iniziata 8 anni fa ci sarebbe molto da dire..

A prescindere da questo, se la Russia fa proclami e minacce quotidiane verso i paesi limitrofi occidentali (comprese Finlandia e Svezia), non può aspettarsi altro che queste vogliano mettersi “al sicuro” prima che con la propaganda da quattro soldi la Russia inizi la manfrina che è la NATO e gli USA a “provocare”. È quindi scontato che queste nazioni abbiano capito l’antifona e chiedano di entrare nella NATO, perché anche se può sembrare anacronistica (si è dimostrato che non lo è) resta comunque l’unica forza di difesa del mondo occidentale (e lasciatemelo dire, con tutti i difetti del caso, il mondo civile). Altrettanto scontato lo facciano ora, proprio per rendere palese che quella della Russia è paranoia, perché la NATO mai nella sua esistenza attaccherà la Russia, ma è e resta una forza di difesa (e, senza offesa, leggere anche qui dentro qualcuno che giustifica i Russi perché hanno paura che la NATO gli spari i missili a Mosca dall’Ucraina.. mi fa pensare che vi forniate dallo stesso spacciatore del pazzo)


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

se hai paura investi una percentuale importante del PIL in forze armate e vivi tranquillo.
questo sarebbe più apprezzabile invece di sparare nell'unione altrui per aiutarti.
vediamo se la popolazione è favorevole al 10-15% del PIL in forze armate...


----------



## vota DC (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Svezia cosa teme ?
> che dribbli la Finlandia e arrivi fino a loro ?
> quando mai hanno avuto problemi con la Russia ?
> 
> ...


La Svezia nel 2017 ha fatto la più grande esercitazione militare della storia. Ha richiesto diverse volte di entrare ed è stata rifiutata. Non sono pericolosi ma solo strambi....hanno amputato il pene al leone delle loro forze armate e dicevano che entravano nella Nato per rivoluzionarla dall'interno.
La Finlandia invece è già stata invasa, come Ungheria, Romania, Lituania e Polonia ha terre da riprendersi quindi ha tutti i motivi per entrare nella NATO ma a differenza della Svezia in passato non si era impegnata per entrare.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se hai paura investi una percentuale importante del PIL in forze armate e vivi tranquillo.
> questo sarebbe più apprezzabile invece di sparare nell'unione altrui per aiutarti.
> vediamo se la popolazione è favorevole al 10-15% del PIL in forze armate...



Cioè fammi capire.. la Svezia, non si sa bene per quale ragione, invece di entrare nella NATO e investire per questo l’1% del PIL, dovrebbe invece secondo te investire nella difesa il 15% del PIL e rovinarsi per avere comunque un esercito che non sarebbe in grado di difenderla senza aiuti esterni e solo perché a capo della Russia c’è un paranoico che ha paura della NATO?
Ma ci credete davvero a una cosa del genere o lo dite giusto perché ormai sembra che basti andare contro le fonti ufficiali per sentirsi superiori? In quest’ultimo caso ti faccio notare che se il 90% del mondo occidentale crede alle fonti ufficiali non è perché è ignorante o soggiogato, ma banalmente perché, anche se non vi sembrerà sufficientemente affascinante o fantascientifico, è questa la realtà.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

come non si sa bene per quale ragione ?
è la stessa ragione che hai scritto prima, il timore del babau russo, poi che sia incosistente appunto non depone a tuo favore
c'è un pericolo che potrebbe compromettere il futuro e pensi ai soldi ?

non è che ogni paese del mondo fa parte di gruppi invece che armarsi da sé
ci sono 59 guerre oggi, non mi risulta che 59 paesi chiedano di entrare nella NATO o accozzaglie similari

tra non reggere mezza giornata, perchè vivi in un paese dove la gente si infastidisce a vedere girare uomini in divisa figuriamoci se sei pronto a reggere un'invasione, ed avere un aiuto esterno a medio-lungo termine c'è una bella differenza...


----------



## UDG (14 Aprile 2022)

Se non fosse stato eletto a presidente degli USA quel Bidet tutto questo casino non sarebbe successo. Il problema è Bidet non Putin


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Dexter (14 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come si chiamano i presidenti di quei 2 paesi.
> My 2 cents che faranno la loro entrata nella top 4 dei più insultati dopo Zelensky e Biden


Se fossi svedese avrei preferito non entrare in Nato, ma si sa, son tutti F col sedere degli altri...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> ormai sembra che basti andare contro le fonti ufficiali per sentirsi superiori


Detto da uno che si chiama "controcorrente" LOL

Comunque concordo con te, infatti non più tardi di un mese fa parlavo di spillette da appuntarsi al petto.

Ma la colpa non è di noi gente comune, ma di controcorrentisti professionisti.

Ci sono personaggi che si vendono come tali, senza nemmeno nasconderlo.

Se il mainstream dice che una palla è rossa, loro diranno che è blu.
Se il mainstream dice che una palla è blu, loro diranno che è rossa.

L' apice della disonestà intellettuale, è che poi chi si fida di certi elementi, pensa sia la verità, invece è solo un ruolo.

Non facessero quello di mestiere, sparirebbero e sarebbero disoccupati.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque la Russia è ingiustificabile. USA e Nato avranno la loro parte di colpe, ma questi hanno fracassato i co***ni con sta sindrome da accerchiamento, quando ai confini hanno solo stati 10 volte più piccoli di loro e 50 volte meno armati. Per non parlare di Kaliningrad, dove tengono le atomiche puntate su di noi da decenni. Se avessero qualche vantaggio da condividere con i paesi limitrofi, invece di repressione e armi, magari non sarebbero tutti pronti ad allontanarsi da loro. Tutte le loro paure sono profezie che si autoavverano e dovrebbero in primis fare autocritica e approdare finalmente nel ventunesimo secolo, invece di guardare all'impero russo di sta ceppa.


l'aspetto che ti fa girare le palle è che se i russi da quando è finita l'unione sovietica anziche fare i reazionari nostalgici avessero ragionato in maniera sensata e usato i soldi della vendita delle risorse naturale per potenziare l'unica cosa buona fatta durante il periodo sovietico e cioè il settore scientifico (fisica e matematica del periodo sovietico erano qualcosa di eccezionale), a quest'ora il russo cofondatore di google anziche emigrare in america forse sarebbe rimasto in russia, l'ucraino fondatore di what'up forse sarebbe rimasto al suo paese invece di andare a cercare fortuna in america, e a quest'ora gli altri paesi si sarebbero avvicinati alla russia di loro spontanea volonta.


----------



## danjr (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Svezia cosa teme ?
> che dribbli la Finlandia e arrivi fino a loro ?
> quando mai hanno avuto problemi con la Russia ?
> 
> ...


La Svezia fa benissimo, altroché


----------



## danjr (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè sono passati un po' di anni e non ricordi più le balle quotidiane NATO nelle ultime guerre.
> per ultimo quando inventavano i terroristi buoni contrapposti all'ISIS...
> in guerra si dicono anche falsità quando hai fatto una cosa sbagliata per il diritto internazionale


Forse hai regione, sarà che adesso però assistiamo alle balle quotidiane russe


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La Svezia fa benissimo, altroché


ok quindi facciamo entrare 199 paesi al mondo nella NATO, così non ci saranno più guerre


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> l'aspetto che ti fa girare le palle è che se i russi da quando è finita l'unione sovietica anziche fare i reazionari nostalgici avessero ragionato in maniera sensata e usato i soldi della vendita delle risorse naturale per potenziare l'unica cosa buona fatta durante il periodo sovietico e cioè il settore scientifico (fisica e matematica del periodo sovietico era qualcosa di eccezionale), a quest'ora il russo cofondatore di google anziche emigrare in america forse sarebbe rimasto in russia, l'ucraino fondatore di what'up forse sarebbe rimasto al suo paese invece di andare a cercare fortuna in america, e a quest'ora gli altri paesi si sarebbero avvicinati alla russia di loro spontanea volonta.


L' ho sempre pensato e scritto.

Il fatto che la Russia non sia uno dei paesi più ricchi del globo a livello pro-capite, dovrebbe fargli fare un bell' esame di coscienza.
Che ovviamente non faranno.

A rimetterci, sono ovviamente le persone normali, i pochi eletti hanno 10 yacht e 20 ville.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok quindi facciamo entrare 199 paesi al mondo nella NATO, così non ci saranno più guerre


Se tutti i paesi volessero far parte della stessa Alleanza, significherebbe che non serve l' alleanza.

Siccome entrare nella NATO ha un costo, e tanti paesi vogliono aderirci, evidentemente c'è una ragione.

No?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è anche giusto che ci entrino, ognuno fa quel che gli pare.
> Ma dovrebbero entrarci oggi stesso se veramente è desiderio comune, e invece ora assisteremo a mesi di burocrazia e chiacchiere con provocazioni da una e l'altra parte.
> Cosa di cui mi sembra ne godino tutti, anche fuori dal Cremlino.



Perchè è giusto ?
Un tempo serviva un invito per entrare,ora tutti pretendono di entrarci e anche in tempo 0.

Sarò cinico,strunzo o quello che volete,ma non si può buttare altra carne sul fuoco e inasprire ancora di più gli animi.
Quelle nazioni che in tutti questi anni sono rimaste fuori dalla NATO,è giusto che ora rimangono ancora fuori.
In parole povere,sono azzi loro e devono rimanere solamente azzi loro,non del globo intero !

Già è tanto che ci stiamo rimettendo in prima persona per una stupida guerra che a noi non riguarda,figuriamoci se dobbiamo farci carico anche delle ipotetiche future altre guerre che a noi non toccano di striscio.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Svezia cosa teme ?
> che dribbli la Finlandia e arrivi fino a loro ?
> quando mai hanno avuto problemi con la Russia ?
> 
> ...


Appunto… bella roba


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se tutti i paesi volessero far parte della stessa Alleanza, significherebbe che non serve l' alleanza.
> 
> Siccome entrare nella NATO ha un costo, e tanti paesi vogliono aderirci, evidentemente c'è una ragione.
> 
> No?


sì perchè non si studia la storia e la geografia.

queste prese di posizione vanno contro il lavoro di decenni per la pace e l'equilibrio

prima della guerra, dicevi che Di Maio andasse deposto in caso di questioni serie perchè un ragazzino inesperto.
ecco in Finlandia c'è la versione femminile...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> l'aspetto che ti fa girare le palle è che se i russi da quando è finita l'unione sovietica anziche fare i reazionari nostalgici avessero ragionato in maniera sensata e usato i soldi della vendita delle risorse naturale per potenziare l'unica cosa buona fatta durante il periodo sovietico e cioè il settore scientifico (fisica e matematica del periodo sovietico erano qualcosa di eccezionale), a quest'ora il russo cofondatore di google anziche emigrare in america forse sarebbe rimasto in russia, l'ucraino fondatore di what'up forse sarebbe rimasto al suo paese invece di andare a cercare fortuna in america, e a quest'ora gli altri paesi si sarebbero avvicinati alla russia di loro spontanea volonta.



dici bene. Ma la Russia è organizzata tipo un cartello messicano o una mafia. Una persona al comando che mette in ogni angolo del paese nelle posizioni politiche che contano i loro uomini di fiducia. Anche l'attività economica è organizzata allo stesso modo: così come le mafie investono in attività che non richiedono competenze così gli amici e i politici dei potenti russi si spartiscono le risorse che non richiedono competenze, ovvero le risorse naturali. La scienza e gli uomini di scienza sono un pericolo nella Russia di Putin, non vuoi teste pensanti guadagnare troppa influenza e potere.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Detto da uno che si chiama "controcorrente" LOL
> 
> Comunque concordo con te, infatti non più tardi di un mese fa parlavo di spillette da appuntarsi al petto.
> 
> ...


Tu fai sempre sto discorso semplicistico e non capisco perché. Il pensiero mainstream impone idee a volte assurde come quelle lgbtq questo non vuole dire che abbiano ragione però.
Cioè se devo prendere per oro colato per forza quello che dice una stretta cerchia autoproclamatasi élite del pensiero no non ci sto. Io vi invito sempre a pensare con la vostra testa ma questo pare proprio non vi piaccia.
Viviamo in un mondo di propaganda continua, basta vedere tutte le bestialità dette sul covid dal mainstream a voi tanto caro, poi a lungo andare tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e ci si fa una bella risata…


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè è giusto ?
> Un tempo serviva un invito per entrare,ora tutti pretendono di entrarci e anche in tempo 0.
> 
> Sarò cinico,strunzo o quello che volete,ma non si può buttare altra carne sul fuoco e inasprire ancora di più gli animi.
> ...


In effetti è vero. Non sei mai voluto entrare nella nato? Ora non ci entri più. Non può funzionare a piacimento no? Cioè ste cose mi fanno davvero salire il sangue al cervello


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu fai sempre sto discorso semplicistico e non capisco perché. Il pensiero mainstream impone idee a volte assurde come quelle lgbtq questo non vuole dire che abbiano ragione però.
> Cioè se devo prendere per oro colato per forza quello che dice una stretta cerchia autoproclamatasi élite del pensiero no non ci sto. Io vi invito sempre a pensare con la vostra testa ma questo pare proprio non vi piaccia.
> Viviamo in un mondo di propaganda continua, basta vedere tutte le bestialità dette sul covid dal mainstream a voi tanto caro, poi a lungo andare tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e ci si fa una bella risata…


ma la definizione di Main Stream quale sarebbe? Perchè io non l'ho ancora capito. Viviamo in un mondo con mille mila miliardi di informazioni che provengono da centinaia di TV, giornali, social media, riviste specializzate e tutto quello che vuoi. Penso che la differenza ad oggi sia la capacità di saper analizzare, filtrare e fare fact-checking delle informazioni che arrivano. Non è che se la penso come il Correire della Sera (nome a caso) significa che la penso come il Main Stream, qualsiasi cosa significhi


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma la definizione di Main Stream quale sarebbe? Perchè io non l'ho ancora capito. Viviamo in un mondo con mille mila miliardi di informazioni che provengono da centinaia di TV, giornali, social media, riviste specializzate e tutto quello che vuoi. Penso che la differenza ad oggi sia la capacità di saper analizzare, filtrare e fare fact-checking delle informazioni che arrivano. Non è che se la penso come il Correire della Sera (nome a caso) significa che la penso come il Main Stream, qualsiasi cosa significhino


Mainstream è il pensiero comune, quello che va per la maggiore e a cui ti devi uniformare se non vuoi passare per pazzo/fascista/novax/filorusso ecc
Pensare con la propria testa invece è diverso


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu fai sempre sto discorso semplicistico e non capisco perché. Il pensiero mainstream impone idee a volte assurde come quelle lgbtq questo non vuole dire che abbiano ragione però.
> Cioè se devo prendere per oro colato per forza quello che dice una stretta cerchia autoproclamatasi élite del pensiero no non ci sto. Io vi invito sempre a pensare con la vostra testa ma questo pare proprio non vi piaccia.
> Viviamo in un mondo di propaganda continua, basta vedere tutte le bestialità dette sul covid dal mainstream a voi tanto caro, poi a lungo andare tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e ci si fa una bella risata…


Ma non impone nulla!

Tu dici sempre che pensi "con la tua testa", pure quando la maggioranza dell' opinione pubblica pensa un' altra cosa.
Coraggioso, nulla da obbiettare.
Soprattutto totalmente legittimo.

Ma al tempo stesso, pure gli altri pensano con la loro testa, anche se allineati al gregge, devi accettarlo.
Non farli passare come decerebrati appecorati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mainstream è il pensiero comune, quello che va per la maggiore e a cui ti devi uniformare se non vuoi passare per pazzo/fascista/novax/filorusso ecc
> Pensare con la propria testa invece è diverso


pensare con la propria testa è fondamentale, ma non significa pensarla diversa dal Main Stream necessariamente.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì perchè non si studia la storia e la geografia.
> 
> queste prese di posizione vanno contro il lavoro di decenni per la pace e l'equilibrio
> 
> ...


Almeno è gnocca  
Meglio di giggino.

Comunque, nell'ultimo sondaggio fatto in Finlandia, solo il 12% è contro l' ingresso nella NATO, vogliamo dirgli cosa devono fare?


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

Con Trump non sarebbe scoppiata la guerra, aveva mantenuto lo status quo in Ucraina e la Russia non avrebbe invaso il Donbass ma solo sostenuto con armi i separatisti come stava facendo. Ho questa idea. Ma Trump in 4 anni 0 guerre era davvero il male? Era riuscito pure ad incontrare nemici storici come Iran e Corea del Nord.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con Trump non sarebbe scoppiata la guerra, aveva mantenuto lo status quo in Ucraina e la Russia non avrebbe invaso il Donbass ma solo sostenuto con armi i separatisti come stava facendo. Ho questa idea. Ma Trump in 4 anni 0 guerre era davvero il male? Era riuscito pure ad incontrare nemici storici come Iran e Corea del Nord.


Leggenda narra che avrebbe invaso tempo zero sia Venezuela che Nord Corea, ma ragionevolmente ha ascoltato i suoi consiglieri.

Sarà vero? chi lo sa.

Stai sereno, gli USA non rinunceranno mai a fare i poliziotti del mondo.
Qualsiasi governo ci sia, appena molleranno loro subentrerà la Cina.

Ma qualcuno lo farà sicuramente.


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggenda narra che avrebbe invaso tempo zero sia Venezuela che Nord Corea, ma ragionevolmente ha ascoltato i suoi consiglieri.
> 
> Sarà vero? chi lo sa.
> 
> ...


Però Biden il poliziotto lo sta facendo pazzo, Trump magari era meno guerrafondaio. Comunque tra Biden e Putin se arriviamo a fine anno sarà un successo!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mainstream è il pensiero comune, quello che va per la maggiore e a cui ti devi uniformare se non vuoi passare per pazzo/fascista/novax/filorusso ecc
> Pensare con la propria testa invece è diverso


ma pensare con la propria testa bisogna anche allenarsi a farlo. Non è che siccome il mainstream dice che la terra è sferica allora bisogna accettare pure quello che dice che la terra è piatta. La liberta di parola si basa, purtroppo, su un presupposto diciamo positivo cioè che tutti i parlanti siano in buona fede, pero la realtà ti dice che molti parlano per un proprio tornaconto personale, l'emblema di cio sono i salvini , i paragone o i di maio per fare esempi lampanti in cui non bisogna essere esperti in materia per capire che questi personaggetti dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non impone nulla!
> 
> Tu dici sempre che pensi "con la tua testa", pure quando la maggioranza dell' opinione pubblica pensa un' altra cosa.
> Coraggioso, nulla da obbiettare.
> ...


Tu non fare sembrare chi ha dubbi rispetto al pensiero della maggioranza, un depensante, un controcorrentista o complottista. Devi accettarlo anziché continuare a pungere. È legittimo pure questo.
Poi per me maggioranza =ragione non esiste proprio


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu non fare sembrare chi ha dubbi rispetto al pensiero della maggioranza, un depensante, un controcorrentista o complottista. Devi accettarlo anziché continuare a pungere. È legittimo pure questo.
> Poi per me maggioranza =ragione non esiste proprio


Chi va contro la maggioranza, è controcorrentista per definizione.

E chi lo fa a prescindere, è controcorrentista professionista ( nel mainstream c'è pieno)

Ci sono giornali e TV, che hanno quel ruolo apposito, non importa di cosa si parli o quale sia il tema, la linea è essere contro.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> pensare con la propria testa è fondamentale, ma non significa pensarla diversa dal Main Stream necessariamente.


Ovvio che no, ci mancherebbe.
Come non significa per forza pensarla in tutto e per tutto come il mainstream necessariamente.

basta vedere qui, ma soprattutto in generale, come reagiscono se tenti di distaccarti un minimo dalla narrazione comune: fascista, no vax, 5g, filo russo ecc. Ci vuole solo un po’ di equilibrio.

Basta vedere cosa ha postato ieri @admin , la minaccia e la violenza fatta agli editori, o ti uniformi al pensiero unico o non guadagno. Non è bello eh


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però Biden il poliziotto lo sta facendo pazzo, Trump magari era meno guerrafondaio. Comunque tra Biden e Putin se arriviamo a fine anno sarà un successo!


Si si, Biden è davvero sconsiderato in quel ruolo.

Come dicono molti, deciderà Obama o l' altra di colore, la vicepresidente.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pensare con la propria testa bisogna anche allenarsi a farlo. Non è che siccome il mainstream dice che la terra è sferica allora bisogna accettare pure quello che dice che la terra è piatta. La liberta di parola si basa, purtroppo, su un presupposto diciamo positivo cioè che tutti i parlanti siano in buona fede, pero la realtà ti dice che molti parlano per un proprio tornaconto personale, l'emblema di cio sono i salvini , i paragone o i di maio per fare esempi lampanti in cui non bisogna essere esperti in materia per capire che questi personaggetti dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto.


Ascolta, è diverso. La terra è tonda è realtà empirica, matematica, dimostrata così fatti, così è.
Il resto sul quale dibattiamo tipo lgbtq, blm, covid, guerra, è aleatorio, sono tutte teorie e pensieri con sono dimostrabili empiricamente. Io infatti parlo di equilibrio, caro Oronzo: se io critico l’ucraina per qualcosa, o Zelensky, non fa di me un pazzo filo russo capisci? È svilente doverlo sottolineare ogni volta. La narrazione che gli USA sono buoni e bravi e solo la Russia cattiva, lascia il tempo che trova soprattutto se sei una persona colta che ha studiato e si informa. I politici lasciali perché sono feccia è proprio dalle loro panzane (PD su tutti) bisogna stare attenti e contro-informarsi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

Guardavo la Finlandia su google maps. Oltre ad avere un confine enorme con la Russia, ha un confine che dista a poche decine di km da San Pietroburgo. Inoltre può controllare de facto (con l'Estonia) l'accesso via mare a San Pietroburgo, che è strategicamente importantissimo per la Russia in quanto unico sbocco collegato via terra sul Mar Baltico.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi va contro la maggioranza, è controcorrentista per definizione.
> 
> E chi lo fa a prescindere, è controcorrentista professionista ( nel mainstream c'è pieno)
> 
> Ci sono giornali e TV, che hanno quel ruolo apposito, non importa di cosa si parli o quale sia il tema, la linea è essere contro.


Giusto come molti sono appecorati ad un solo pensiero imposto, vedi repubblica, corriere, Rai. Dove la verità non esiste ed esiste solo la realtà di partito e chi è contrario viene ostracizzato. Questo è innegabile.
Se non esistessero i controcorrentisti saremmo tutti in Russia o in Corea del Nord


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Guardavo la Finlandia su google maps. Oltre ad avere un confine enorme con la Russia, ha un confine che dista a poche decine di km da San Pietroburgo. Inoltre può controllare de facto (con l'Estonia) l'accesso via mare a San Pietroburgo, che è strategicamente importantissimo per la Russia in quanto unico sbocco collegato via terra sul Mar Baltico.


La Finlandia, almeno buona parte, era inglobata per secoli nell’impero russo. Il ducato di Finlandia era titolo personale dello Zar. Ha sicuramente un’importanza strategica enorme…ma questo è il passato ed è per questo che la Finlandia è neutrale. Equilibri geo politici.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Giusto come molti sono appecorati ad un solo pensiero imposto, vedi repubblica, corriere, Rai. Dove la verità non esiste ed esiste solo la realtà di partito e chi è contrario viene ostracizzato. Questo è innegabile.
> Se non esistessero i controcorrentisti saremmo tutti in Russia o in Corea del Nord


E chi ha detto il contrario?

Comunque io tutta sta censura non la vedo, Orsini è il più famoso di tutti, tra un po' ci mancano solo le vignette sulla carta igienica.

Eppure è "controccorrente".


----------



## vota DC (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Guardavo la Finlandia su google maps. Oltre ad avere un confine enorme con la Russia, ha un confine che dista a poche decine di km da San Pietroburgo. Inoltre può controllare de facto (con l'Estonia) l'accesso via mare a San Pietroburgo, che è strategicamente importantissimo per la Russia in quanto unico sbocco collegato via terra sul Mar Baltico.


Il confine vero sarebbe ancora più vicino: i russi hanno rubato le loro terre orientali. Per fortuna non ci hanno creato l'ennesima repubblica artificiale in mezzo, sennò facevano il giochino delle parti e si espandevano ulteriormente verso Helsinki.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ascolta, è diverso. La terra è tonda è realtà empirica, matematica, dimostrata così fatti, così è.
> Il resto sul quale dibattiamo tipo lgbtq, blm, covid, guerra, è aleatorio, sono tutte teorie e pensieri con sono dimostrabili empiricamente. Io infatti parlo di equilibrio, caro Oronzo: se io critico l’ucraina per qualcosa, o Zelensky, non fa di me un pazzo filo russo capisci? È svilente doverlo sottolineare ogni volta. La narrazione che gli USA sono buoni e bravi e solo la Russia cattiva, lascia il tempo che trova soprattutto se sei una persona colta che ha studiato e si informa. I politici lasciali perché sono feccia è proprio dalle loro panzane (PD su tutti) bisogna stare attenti e contro-informarsi


come detto in qualche altro post no non fa di te un pazzo filorusso, almeno con te ci si puo confrontare. Che il mondo non si divide in buoni o cattivi credo che chiunque dotato di due neuroni l'abbia capito una volta finita le elementari, pero quando ti leggi certi commenti qui dentro sembra che il mondo funzioni al rovescio, si cerca l'arrampicata sugli specchi per giustificare l'aggressore.
Putin minaccia mezzo mondo con il nucleare e leggi pochissimi se non niente messaggi di condanna, zelecoso che chiede aiuto, leggi di tutto, pazzo, assassino, sta provocando la terza guerra mondiale ecc , ecc Sono convinto che se uscisse la notizia: zecoso filmato mentre si gratta il buco del deratano, qui dentro qualcuno scriverebbe ma è pazzo, si rischia l'escalation, putin potrebbe fraintendere


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Dare del filo Putin o del filo Zelensky serve a poco. Io non digerisco Zelensky per le sue assurde pretese ma non faccio certo applausi a Putin, dittatore spietato da più di 20 anni. Non ho alcuna difficoltà a dire poi che, per me, Zelensky è solo un mezzo usato dagli USA per portare avanti un disegno molto più ambizioso. Se la famigerata opinione pubblica crede che Zelensky sia un eroe io non cambio idea per questo né mi sento controcorrente. Mi sento libero.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> *Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...
> La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."
> ...



Niente la lezione Ucraina non è servita. Avanti il prossimo!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Aprile 2022)

Quando avremo la guerra in casa, e gli ameriCANI rideranno col loro bel culo coperto oltreoceano, voglio rileggere alcuni paladini della giustizia


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> come detto in qualche altro post no non fa di te un pazzo filorusso, almeno con te ci si puo confrontare. Che il mondo non si divide in buoni o cattivi credo che chiunque dotato di due neuroni l'abbia capito una volta finita le elementari, pero quando ti leggi certi commenti qui dentro sembra che il mondo funzioni al rovescio, si cerca l'arrampicata sugli specchi per giustificare l'aggressore.
> Putin minaccia mezzo mondo con il nucleare e leggi pochissimi se non niente messaggi di condanna, zelecoso che chiede aiuto, leggi di tutto, pazzo, assassino, sta provocando la terza guerra mondiale ecc , ecc Sono convinto che se uscisse la notizia: zecoso filmato mentre si gratta il buco del deratano, qui dentro qualcuno scriverebbe ma è pazzo, si rischia l'escalation, putin potrebbe fraintendere


Non dai Oronzo stai generalizzando. Tranne 1 o 2 al massimo qui nessuno giustifica Putin, ma proprio nessuno. Non è che puoi pretendere che tutti pensino che Putin giochi a risiko e conquisti il mondo intero e che l’ucraina è senza macchia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non dai Oronzo stai generalizzando. Tranne 1 o 2 al massimo qui nessuno giustifica Putin, ma proprio nessuno. Non è che puoi pretendere che tutti pensino che Putin giochi a risiko e conquisti il mondo intero e che l’ucraina è senza macchia


a memoria ne conto di piu di 1 o 2  che putin non conquistera il mondo è quasi scontato, ma se nel tentativo di farlo ti arriva un missile in testa, a quello che si becca il missile non tanto gli frega se putin alla fine ci riesca o meno nel suo intento


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a memoria ne conto di piu di 1 o 2  che putin non conquistera il mondo è quasi scontato, ma se nel tentativo di farlo ti arriva un missile in testa, a quello che si becca il missile non tanto gli frega se putin alla fine ci riesca o meno nel suo intento


Se tocca un paese nato/ue è finito, lo sa benissimo. Per questo la narrazione di lui che gioca a risiko mi fa ridere.
No m dai non vedo filoputin qua
E quel 1 o 2 hanno idee particolari ma non inneggiano mica alla guerra


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quando avremo la guerra in casa, e gli ameriCANI rideranno col loro bel culo coperto oltreoceano, voglio rileggere alcuni paladini della giustizia


Non sei il solo
però mi cadono le braccia quando leggo che questa scelta sia una forma di difesa ! non avete capito che non sono come noi italiani? i russi sono seri!
Dopo le minaccie a differenza nostra le portano a termine! e loro su non avete la Nato vicino a casa sono stati abbastanza chiari no ? oppure pensate che siano come l'America e gli piaccia rifarsi il bilancio grazie alle guerre!

Qui sento un diffetto di comprendonio


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se tocca un paese nato/ue è finito, lo sa benissimo. Per questo la narrazione di lui che gioca a risiko mi fa ridere.
> No m dai non vedo filoputin qua
> E quel 1 o 2 hanno idee particolari ma non inneggiano mica alla guerra



Completiamola la frase. Se tocca un paese Nato lui sarà finito ma la Nato non esisterà più e con essa nient' altro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se tocca un paese nato/ue è finito, lo sa benissimo. Per questo la narrazione di lui che gioca a risiko mi fa ridere.
> No m dai non vedo filoputin qua
> E quel 1 o 2 hanno idee particolari ma non inneggiano mica alla guerra


appunto e chi ti da del filo putin dopo questa affermazione? è una tua personale analisi, basata su una serie di considerazioni, si puo condividere o meno ma è un tuo punto di vista rispettabilissimo. Quello che contesto, altre al tipo di messaggio che citavo nel post precedente, sono le ideozie come quelle scritte dai vari orsini


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se tocca un paese nato/ue è finito, lo sa benissimo. Per questo la narrazione di lui che gioca a risiko mi fa ridere.
> No m dai non vedo filoputin qua
> E quel 1 o 2 hanno idee particolari ma non inneggiano mica alla guerra


Siamo finiti..


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Completiamola la frase. Se tocca un paese Nato lui sarà finito ma la Nato non esisterà più e con essa nient' altro


Mah, resto abbastanza convinto che nessuno utilizzerà mai le armi nucleari contro un nemico che può rispondere allo stesso modo.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Almeno è gnocca
> Meglio di giggino.
> 
> Comunque, nell'ultimo sondaggio fatto in Finlandia, solo il 12% è contro l' ingresso nella NATO, vogliamo dirgli cosa devono fare?


fino a gennaio erano contrari e i politici lo rivendicavano con orgoglio...per questo le decisioni non si prendono a caldo, proprio per non cambiare opinione dall'oggi al domani altrimenti pure un bambino potrebbe governare come nel medio evo capitava
quando finirà questa situazione lo chiediamo di nuovo, se glielo chiedi quando 23/24 ore al giorno si parla di guerra...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Completiamola la frase. Se tocca un paese Nato lui sarà finito ma la Nato non esisterà più e con essa nient' altro


In che senso?
Che vuol dire


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah, resto abbastanza convinto che nessuno utilizzerà mai le armi nucleari contro un nemico che può rispondere allo stesso modo.



Io fossi al posto tuo non darei la cosa per certa al 100%.Se si continua con questa escalation ci scappa la tragedia mondiale.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Che vuol dire



Che si sta facendo di tutto per aumentare la tensione e se ci scappa una guerra atomica la Finlandia, le repubbliche Baltiche, il mondo intero Nato o non Nato vanno a donne di facili costumi.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io fossi al posto tuo non darei la cosa per certa al 100%.Se si continua con questa escalation ci scappa la tragedia mondiale.


E la tragedia sarebbe colpa di quel bifolco russo però. Semplice semplice perché se sganci una bomba atomica perchè pensi di avere il pene piccolo, sei proprio un demente perché vorrebbe dire farsi sterminare a sua volta. Che senso ha?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah, resto abbastanza convinto che nessuno utilizzerà mai le armi nucleari contro un nemico che può rispondere allo stesso modo.


Io per il semplice fatto che nello stesso periodo che scomparì Putin ci fu un congedo con disonore per non aver obbedito a un ordine diretto nelle forze americane.. con tanto di esercitazione più grande della Russia dal dopo guerra direzione polo nord mi fa dire che c'hanno pure già provato con il silenzio del famoso mainstrem che diceva fesserie sulla strana scomparsa..


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E la tragedia sarebbe colpa di quel bifolco russo però. Semplice semplice perché se sganci una bomba atomica perchè pensi di avere il pene piccolo, sei proprio un demente perché vorrebbe dire farsi sterminare a sua volta. Che senso ha?



Arridaje, continuiamo a ragionare sul Putin folle... Va bene, continuiamo con questa narrazione se fa felice qualcuno. Poi quando partiranno i missili non lamentiamoci


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fino a gennaio erano contrari e i politici lo rivendicavano con orgoglio...per questo le decisioni non si prendono a caldo, proprio per non cambiare opinione dall'oggi al domani altrimenti pure un bambino potrebbe governare come nel medio evo capitava
> quando finirà questa situazione lo chiediamo di nuovo, se glielo chiedi quando 23/24 ore al giorno si parla di guerra...


Discorsi da seduto col culo al caldo.

Anche se la Russia non sta giocando a risiko, se ti attacca ti fa talmente tanti danni che la tua Nazione è da un certo punto di vista è sostanzialmente rasa al suolo, le generazione seguenti avranno solo da ripagare i danni e ricostruire.

Se hanno cambiato idea, avranno paura. Semplicemente.

E se hanno paura, e la Nato ti accetta, fanno benissimo a volerci entrare.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Completiamola la frase. Se tocca un paese Nato lui sarà finito ma la Nato non esisterà più e con essa nient' altro



Chissà che direbbe la Cina... spariamo perché ai Ruossi NATO vicino confini non piasce. Spassibah./arigato kozamaisu.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Arridaje, continuiamo a ragionare sul Putin folle... Va bene, continuiamo con questa narrazione se fa felice qualcuno. Poi quando partiranno i missili non lamentiamoci


I morti non parlano..
Qui non si è capito che saremmo tra i primi bersagli


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Arridaje, continuiamo a ragionare sul Putin folle... Va bene, continuiamo con questa narrazione se fa felice qualcuno. Poi quando partiranno i missili non lamentiamoci


No Rivera, no adesso non esageriamo.
Se devi giustificare pure l’uso dell’atomica non ci siamo.
Perché qualcuno dovrebbe tirare l’atomica e creare una tragedia senza precedenti. L’uso dell’atomica non sarà mai giustificabile mai. E se Putin la tirasse sarebbe raso al suolo e della Russia e di Putin non rimarrebbe manco il ricordo della storia. Ti sembra una cosa normale per caso?
Se partono i missili non ci dovremmo lamentare perché? Perché Putin è stato provocato?


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> I morti non parlano..
> Qui non si è capito che saremmo tra i primi bersagli



Qua stanno ancora al Putin folle, Hitler e bla bla bla. Non hanno ancora capito che in questa situazione invece che buttare benzina sul fuoco gli attori in gioco dovrebbero sedersi attorno ad un tavolo e trovare un accordo di pace. Ma quando hai un demente alla Casa Bianca che un giorno sì e l' altro anche non fa altro che pigiare sull' acceleratore della crisi e gli altri " alleati" si superano per mandare in mona ulteriormente la situazione allora si può proprio dire che ce la stiamo cercando.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No Rivera, no adesso non esageriamo.
> Se devi giustificare pure l’uso dell’atomica non ci siamo.
> Perché qualcuno dovrebbe tirare l’atomica e creare una tragedia senza precedenti. L’uso dell’atomica non sarà mai giustificabile mai. E se Putin la tirasse sarebbe raso al suolo e della Russia e di Putin non rimarrebbe manco il ricordo della storia. Ti sembra una cosa normale per caso?
> Se partono i missili non ci dovremmo lamentare perché? Perché Putin è stato provocato?



Ciao


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Chissà che direbbe la Cina... spariamo perché ai Ruossi NATO vicino confini non piasce. Spassibah./arigato kozamaisu.



Bè mi auguro per tutti noi che tu non debba scoprirlo mai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No Rivera, no adesso non esageriamo.
> Se devi giustificare pure l’uso dell’atomica non ci siamo.
> Perché qualcuno dovrebbe tirare l’atomica e creare una tragedia senza precedenti. L’uso dell’atomica non sarà mai giustificabile mai. E se Putin la tirasse sarebbe raso al suolo e della Russia e di Putin non rimarrebbe manco il ricordo della storia. Ti sembra una cosa normale per caso?
> Se partono i missili non ci dovremmo lamentare perché? Perché Putin è stato provocato?


È da una vita che Putin con tristezza diceva che noi occidentali rischiavamo di essere annientati senza sapere un bel niente.. sono svariati anni che lo faceva.. perché i preparativi si vedevano (usa) e sempre su questi discorsi diceva che si: "noi moriremo come martiri ma voi(chi lancia) morirete senza il tempo di pentirvi" alias cani 

Semplicemente non se ne andranno senza causare danni e chiudo che per me è un all in preoccupante fatto dal russo per mettere a tacere per sempre questo pericolo.. una guerra non è mai bella e accettata ma se per evitare uno sterminio di massa ( umanità) un po' mi viene da dire che il tutto potrebbe giustificare questo scenario.. sinceramente temo molto di più chi comanda quel demente di Biden


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Discorsi da seduto col culo al caldo.
> 
> Anche se la Russia non sta giocando a risiko, se ti attacca ti fa talmente tanti danni che la tua Nazione è da un certo punto di vista è sostanzialmente rasa al suolo, le generazione seguenti avranno solo da ripagare i danni e ricostruire.
> 
> ...


la paura è indotta, una volta che finisce questa situazione in Ucraina e viene meno il pensiero "forse attaccano pure noi" ritornano in molti a pensarla come prima

la Moldavia un paio di settimane ha confermato che terrà fede alla neutralità, come da Costituzione.
eppure dal primo giorno c'è chi paventa una loro invasione...

capisco che faccia più rumore il caso opposto piuttosto che un paese coerente con i propri valori...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua stanno ancora al Putin folle, Hitler e bla bla bla. Non hanno ancora capito che in questa situazione invece che buttare benzina sul fuoco gli attori in gioco dovrebbero sedersi attorno ad un tavolo e trovare un accordo di pace. Ma quando hai un demente alla Casa Bianca che un giorno sì e l' altro anche non fa altro che pigiare sull' acceleratore della crisi e gli altri " alleati" si superano per mandare in mona ulteriormente la situazione allora si può proprio dire che ce la stiamo cercando.


concordo su quasi tutto
cambierei solo il stiamo ( popolazione)
con stanno ( maggiordomi dementi o succubi)


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bè mi auguro per tutti noi che tu non debba scoprirlo mai



Comunque, tu, fino all'altro giorno davi per fantascienza ulteriori attacchi russi, adesso dai per discretamente probabili distruzioni nucleari preventive. Non male. Ciò detto, ahimé/ahinoi, sta scritto nei testi sacri che la Russia e il suo blocco faranno danni, quindi condivido il tuo pessimismo...


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua stanno ancora al Putin folle, Hitler e bla bla bla. Non hanno ancora capito che in questa situazione invece che buttare benzina sul fuoco gli attori in gioco dovrebbero sedersi attorno ad un tavolo e trovare un accordo di pace. Ma quando hai un demente alla Casa Bianca che un giorno sì e l' altro anche non fa altro che pigiare sull' acceleratore della crisi e gli altri " alleati" si superano per mandare in mona ulteriormente la situazione allora si può proprio dire che ce la stiamo cercando.


Che dovrebbero sedersi e cercare la pace non c’è dubbio. Che biden sia un demente pericoloso non c’è dubbio, così come Putin e un criminale che sta sconvolgendo il mondo con le sue ****..ate. Se non avesse invaso senza motivo l’ucraina ora staremmo tutti tranquilli a fare le nostre vite.
Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua stanno ancora al Putin folle, Hitler e bla bla bla. Non hanno ancora capito che in questa situazione invece che buttare benzina sul fuoco gli attori in gioco dovrebbero sedersi attorno ad un tavolo e trovare un accordo di pace. Ma quando hai un demente alla Casa Bianca che un giorno sì e l' altro anche non fa altro che pigiare sull' acceleratore della crisi e gli altri " alleati" si superano per mandare in mona ulteriormente la situazione allora si può proprio dire che ce la stiamo cercando.


orsini sei tu?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la paura è indotta, una volta che finisce questa situazione in Ucraina e viene meno il pensiero "forse attaccano pure noi" ritornano in molti a pensarla come prima
> 
> la Moldavia un paio di settimane ha confermato che terrà fede alla neutralità, come da Costituzione.
> eppure dal primo giorno c'è chi paventa una loro invasione...
> ...


La Moldavia non può fare altro che tentare di rimanerne fuori. Non può entrare nella NATO e non ha alcuna possibilità di resistere ad una eventuale invasione russa. 
Avessero avuto la possibilità di entrare nella NATO anche loro lo avrebbero fatto subito.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ciao


Argomenti?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Comunque, tu, fino all'altro giorno davi per fantascienza ulteriori attacchi russi, *adesso dai per discretamente probabili distruzioni nucleari *preventive. Non male. Ciò detto, ahimé/ahinoi, sta scritto nei testi sacri che la Russia e il suo blocco faranno danni, quindi condivido il tuo pessimismo...


Guarda lo fa semplicemente perché una alta carica russa l'ha proprio detto..


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È da una vita che Putin con tristezza diceva che noi occidentali rischiavamo di essere annientati senza sapere un bel niente.. sono svariati anni che lo faceva.. perché i preparativi si vedevano (usa) e sempre su questi discorsi diceva che si: "noi moriremo come martiri ma voi(chi lancia) morirete senza il tempo di pentirvi" alias cani
> 
> Semplicemente non se ne andranno senza causare danni e chiudo che per me è un all in preoccupante fatto dal russo per mettere a tacere per sempre questo pericolo.. una guerra non è mai bella e accettata ma se per evitare uno sterminio di massa ( umanità) un po' mi viene da dire che il tutto potrebbe giustificare questo scenario.. sinceramente temo molto di più chi comanda quel demente di Biden


Onestamente non ho capito nulla


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No Rivera, no adesso non esageriamo.
> Se devi giustificare pure l’uso dell’atomica non ci siamo.
> Perché qualcuno dovrebbe tirare l’atomica e creare una tragedia senza precedenti. L’uso dell’atomica non sarà mai giustificabile mai. E se Putin la tirasse sarebbe raso al suolo e della Russia e di Putin non rimarrebbe manco il ricordo della storia. Ti sembra una cosa normale per caso?
> Se partono i missili non ci dovremmo lamentare perché? Perché Putin è stato provocato?


Nella teoria dei giochi comunque in caso di First Strike, diciamo La Russia lancia un'atomica su un paese NATO, la risposta migliore di un altro paese atomico (diciamo gli USA) sarebbe non fare nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe la fine per tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> orsini sei tu?


Orsini dice tante cose anche giuste. Come vedi questa è ostracizzazione perché non mainstream


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Nella teoria dei giochi comunque in caso di First Strike, diciamo La Russia lancia un'atomica su un paese NATO, la risposta migliore di un altro paese atomico (diciamo gli USA) sarebbe non fare nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe la fine per tutti.


Ad una sua atomica, si scatena l’inferno è chiaro. Tu pensi che lo lascino impunito?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che dovrebbero sedersi e cercare la pace non c’è dubbio. Che biden sia un demente pericoloso non c’è dubbio, così come Putin e un criminale che sta sconvolgendo il mondo con le sue ****..ate. Se non avesse invaso senza motivo l’ucraina ora staremmo tutti tranquilli a fare le nostre vite.
> Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere


Presento uno scenario
Avresti preferito una Russia che continuava a lamentarsi senza fare niente, seguito poi da uno scoppio atomico mondiale ?Ovviamente per risposta

Saremmo stati tranquilli quello sicuro!
ma anche poco presenti da lì in poi


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Moldavia non può fare altro che tentare di rimanerne fuori. Non può entrare nella NATO e non ha alcuna possibilità di resistere ad una eventuale invasione russa.
> Avessero avuto la possibilità di entrare nella NATO anche loro lo avrebbero fatto subito.



Inoltre, hanno la Transnistria già occupata, fanno quel che possono per scamparla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Inoltre, hanno la Transnistria già occupata, fanno quel che possono per scamparla.


Proprio per quello non possono entrare nella NATO dato che una delle condizioni è non avere un conflitto o una disputa territoriale in corso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad una sua atomica, si scatena l’inferno è chiaro. Tu pensi che lo lascino impunito?



la razionalità imporrebbe di non rispondere con un'altra atomica. Anche se la scelta ancor più razionale, rimane sempre non lanciarsi atomiche (Nuclear Deterrance come la chiamano in inglese).


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Presento uno scenario
> Avresti preferito una Russia che continuava a lamentarsi senza fare niente, seguito poi da uno scoppio atomico mondiale ?Ovviamente per risposta
> 
> Saremmo stati tranquilli quello sicuro!
> ma anche poco presenti da lì in poi


Non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Proprio per quello non possono entrare nella NATO dato che una delle condizioni è non avere un conflitto o una disputa territoriale in corso.



Sì, anche se non credo avrebbero i requisti per entrarci anche senza, almeno in teoria.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Comunque, tu, fino all'altro giorno davi per fantascienza ulteriori attacchi russi, adesso dai per discretamente probabili distruzioni nucleari preventive. Non male. Ciò detto, ahimé/ahinoi, sta scritto nei testi sacri che la Russia e il suo blocco faranno danni, quindi condivido il tuo pessimismo...



Forse qui qualcuno ha difficoltà a capire i miei ragionamenti. Evidentemente non mi so spiegare. Vediamo se ci riesco ora...Quando l' altro giorno escludevo ulteriori attacchi a paesi Nato lo affermavo ben sapendo che per i Russi gli attuali componenti della Nato costituiscono una linea rossa da non oltrepassare. Se però un paese come la Finlandia, al confine con i russi e ad una manciata di chilometri da San Pietroburgo che è stato neutrale per settant'anni, decidesse di entrare nella Nato cambiando status potrebbe fare cambiare lo scenario.
Ora mi sono spiegato?


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fino a gennaio erano contrari e i politici lo rivendicavano con orgoglio...per questo le decisioni non si prendono a caldo, proprio per non cambiare opinione dall'oggi al domani altrimenti pure un bambino potrebbe governare come nel medio evo capitava
> quando finirà questa situazione lo chiediamo di nuovo, se glielo chiedi quando 23/24 ore al giorno si parla di guerra...


Semplicemente dopo la lettera mandata da Putin alla Finlandia, i filandesi hanno avuto un attimo di paura. Se te fossi un finlandese che faresti, essendo un UE non preferiresti pararti le chiappe piuttosto che sperare che da neutrale Putin non ti invada come, ex territorio dell'impero russo? (oltre che andare a gnocche ovviamente ) Io se fossi filandese non dormirei sogni tranquilli e un poco di paura l'avrei.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah, resto abbastanza convinto che nessuno utilizzerà mai le armi nucleari contro un nemico che può rispondere allo stesso modo.



Sicuro sicuro ?
Io la mano sul fuoco non la metto,anzi...
Penso anche che non sarà il folle ad iniziarla,ma il rinco scorreggione americano.
E i russi,prima di perire,ci porteranno tutti con loro sganciandole da ogni dove.

P.S Lo scorreggione americano già qualche settimana fa parlava di first nuclear strike.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Nella teoria dei giochi comunque in caso di First Strike, diciamo La Russia lancia un'atomica su un paese NATO, la risposta migliore di un altro paese atomico (diciamo gli USA) sarebbe non fare nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe la fine per tutti.


Hahaha mi sembra di vivere in un'altro mondo  sono sempre gli stessi che negavano il cambiamento climatico perché non potevano buttare della carta straccia che salvaguardava il loro gioco di potere. 
Parlo al passato perché inflazione avrebbe portato la fine di tutto ciò


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Semplicemente dopo la lettera mandata da Putin alla Finlandia, i filandesi hanno avuto un attimo di paura. Se te fossi un finlandese che faresti, essendo un UE non preferiresti pararti le chiappe piuttosto che sperare che da neutrale Putin non ti invada come, ex territorio dell'impero russo? (oltre che andare a gnocche ovviamente ) Io se fossi filandese non dormirei sogni tranquilli e un poco di paura l'avrei.


sono diversi anni che la Finlandia guida la classifica mondiale della felicità...beati loro che pensano al risiko e non a problemi reali quotidiani
se fossi finlandese eviterei di provocare uno più grosso di me al confine e penserei alla mia vita, come è sempre stato


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Nella teoria dei giochi comunque in caso di First Strike, diciamo La Russia lancia un'atomica su un paese NATO, la risposta migliore di un altro paese atomico (diciamo gli USA) sarebbe non fare nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe la fine per tutti.


E' impossibile, c'è un articolo della NATO che prevede il mutuo soccorso, al primo che la lancia gli altri si sentiranno in diritto di farlo perché "Ha iniziato lui noi ci siamo solo difesi" e comunque noi non saremo qui per vedere chi ha avuto ragione nel forum


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> orsini sei tu?



Orsini dice cose di buon senso. Le stesse cose che dico io dall' inizio di questo conflitto. Però è evidente che quando parte la Gran Cassa di regime che ti intrappola nella logica binaria ,facendoti il lavaggio del cervello, allora lo spartito può essere solo: o con noi( guerra) o contro di noi. Siccome di guerre nella mia vita ne ho viste giusto un paio in più rispetto al 99,9 % di questo forum credo di sapere come va la situazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sicuro sicuro ?
> Io la mano sul fuoco non la metto,anzi...
> Penso anche che non sarà il folle ad iniziarla,ma il rinco scorreggione americano.
> E i russi,prima di perire,ci porteranno tutti con loro sganciandole da ogni dove.
> ...


Gli USA non utilizzeranno mai il nucleare per primi, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
Impossibile da giustificare all'opinione pubblica un evento che scatenerebbe una guerra nucleare.

È uno scenario veramente a livello di fantascienza, e già per me è impossibile che la utilizzino i russi, figuriamoci gli USA per primi.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Forse qui qualcuno ha difficoltà a capire i miei ragionamenti. Evidentemente non mi so spiegare. Vediamo se ci riesco ora...Quando l' altro giorno escludevo ulteriori attacchi a paesi Nato lo affermavo ben sapendo che per i Russi gli attuali componenti della Nato costituiscono una linea rossa da non oltrepassare. Se però un paese come la Finlandia, al confine con i russi e ad una manciata di chilometri da San Pietroburgo che è stato neutrale per settant'anni, decidesse di entrare nella Nato cambiando status potrebbe fare cambiare lo scenario.
> Ora mi sono spiegato?



Che è un ragionamento che può essere consequenziale solo in una testa col colbacco. Se non sbaglio comunque 70 anni fa furono i russi ad invadere...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Forse qui qualcuno ha difficoltà a capire i miei ragionamenti. Evidentemente non mi so spiegare. Vediamo se ci riesco ora...Quando l' altro giorno escludevo ulteriori attacchi a paesi Nato lo affermavo ben sapendo che per i Russi gli attuali componenti della Nato costituiscono una linea rossa da non oltrepassare. Se però un paese come la Finlandia, al confine con i russi e ad una manciata di chilometri da San Pietroburgo che è stato neutrale per settant'anni, decidesse di entrare nella Nato cambiando status potrebbe fare cambiare lo scenario.
> Ora mi sono spiegato?


Se la politica di Putin era finalizzata a spaventare gli stati confinanti ed ad allontanarli dalla NATO direi che ha fallito in pieno, sta ottenendo il contrario.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli USA non utilizzeranno mai il nucleare per primi, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> Impossibile da giustificare all'opinione pubblica un evento che scatenerebbe una guerra nucleare.
> 
> È uno scenario veramente a livello di fantascienza, e già per me è impossibile che la utilizzino i russi, figuriamoci gli USA per primi.


Penso tu ti stia sbagliando.

Chiunque dotato di raziocinio, davanti alla certezza che il tuo avversario sta per lanciarti un attacco nucleare (ripeto, certezza matematica e comprovata), attaccherebbe per primo.

Se hai quella certezza matematica e non attacchi, sei pure fesso.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Che è un ragionamento che può essere consequenziale solo in una testa col colbacco. Se non sbaglio comunque 70 anni fa furono i russi ad invadere...



Eh vabbè. Goditi l' hamburger e buona scorreggia a te.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi.


Io primo dell' escalation sapevo del pericolo atomico sulle nostre teste ma molte persone erano igrari del pericolo.. intendo che sarebbe finita che saremo scomparsi dal mondo senza sapere nemmeno il perché... 
Ecco cosa intendo 
e lo sosteneva lo stesso Putin 
Vedendo che i nostri tg non dicevano un bel piffero


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso tu ti stia sbagliando.
> 
> Chiunque dotato di raziocinio, davanti alla certezza che il tuo avversario sta per lanciarti un attacco nucleare (ripeto, certezza matematica e comprovata), attaccherebbe per primo.


Per avere la certezza del lancio nucleare nemico deve esserci già stato il lancio, altrimenti è follia.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Aprile 2022)

mi intrometto nella discussione Putin vs Nato: mettendo da parte atomiche e supponendo che gli alleati siano potentissimi ed efficentissimi (voglio vedere quanto tempo impiegano per prendere decisioni ...)
da annientare subito l'esercito russo, solo a me girerebbero i maroni se quell'unico attacco russo dovesse capitare proprio sulla mia testa?
Perchè da quel che leggo (senza critiche eh) sembra sempre debba capitare agli altri.
Questo è il motivo per cui vorrei dissociarmi dal conflitto, per cui bisogna porre dei limiti all'aiuto militare (non umanitario).


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io primo dell' escalation sapevo del pericolo atomico sulle nostre teste ma molte persone erano igrari del pericolo.. intendo che sarebbe finita che saremo scomparsi dal mondo senza sapere nemmeno il perché...
> Ecco cosa intendo
> e lo sosteneva lo stesso Putin
> Vedendo che i nostri tg non dicevano un bel piffero


Non siamo più negli anni 40. La Russia ha vettori missilistici capaci di colpire bersagli multipi (con un solo lancio) il territorio statunitense lanciando dalla Russia stessa. Per non parlare dei sottomarini nucleari.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Orsini dice cose di buon senso. Le stesse cose che dico io dall' inizio di questo conflitto. Però è evidente che quando parte la Gran Cassa di regime che ti intrappola nella logica binaria ,facendoti il lavaggio del cervello, allora lo spartito può essere solo: o con noi( guerra) o contro di noi. Siccome di guerre nella mia vita ne ho viste giusto un paio in più rispetto al 99,9 % di questo forum credo di sapere come va la situazione.


orsini che dice cose di buon senso è alquanto opinabile per rimanere educati, poi qualcuno dovrebbe spiegare come si fa a fare quello che dice orsini all'atto pratico, cioè uscire dell'europa andare da putin come italia e dirgli fai la pace prendendoti tutto cio che vuoi e poi rientrare nella comunita europea


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Presento uno scenario
> Avresti preferito una Russia che continuava a lamentarsi senza fare niente, seguito poi da uno scoppio atomico mondiale ?Ovviamente per risposta
> 
> Saremmo stati tranquilli quello sicuro!
> ma anche poco presenti da lì in poi


Oggettivamente non capisco cosa intendi


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per avere la certezza del lancio nucleare nemico deve esserci già stato il lancio, altrimenti è follia.


"First nuclear strike"​
L' ha pure detto nonno Biden, più chiaro di cosi.

Per me, lo farebbero se ne avessero la certezza.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la politica di Putin era finalizzata a spaventare gli stati confinanti ed ad allontanarli dalla NATO direi che ha fallito in pieno, sta ottenendo il contrario.



Arridaje, non ce la fate e credo che non ce la farete mai. Il russo non vuole rotture di palle ai confini e per evitarli se sarà costretto e spalle al muro ci e si infarcira' di atomiche. Il tutto grazie ad un occidente beota. Ma tanto che problema c'è?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Proprio per quello non possono entrare nella NATO dato che una delle condizioni è non avere un conflitto o una disputa territoriale in corso.


Quindi non si dovrebbe parlare manco per scherzo di Ucraina bella nato. E invece…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli USA non utilizzeranno mai il nucleare per primi, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> Impossibile da giustificare all'opinione pubblica un evento che scatenerebbe una guerra nucleare.
> 
> È uno scenario veramente a livello di fantascienza, e già per me è impossibile che la utilizzino i russi, figuriamoci gli USA per primi.


Hanno mai giustificato i loro misfatti all'opinione pubblica? Bho aiuto


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "First nuclear strike"​
> L' ha pure detto nonno Biden, più chiaro di cosi.
> 
> Per me, lo farebbero se ne avessero la certezza.


Un modo per rispondere all'annuncio di Putin sulla messa in allerta delle forze nucleari.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè. Goditi l' hamburger e buona scorreggia a te.



Preferisco le patatine.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> orsini che dice cose di buon senso è alquanto opinabile per rimanere educati, poi qualcuno dovrebbe spiegare come si fa a fare quello che dice orsini all'atto pratico, cioè uscire dell'europa andare da putin come italia e dirgli fai la pace prendendoti tutto cio che vuoi e poi rientrare nella comunita europea



Hai ragione. Se sei un servo, servo rimani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi non si dovrebbe parlare manco per scherzo di Ucraina bella nato. E invece…


Ma infatti lo ripeto da un mese che non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a breve termine, così come lo ha detto anche il segretario generale della NATO, l'ingresso dell'Ucraina non era in programmazione. Si parlava di nazione partner della NATO stesso status che hanno Svezia e Finlandia ad oggi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un modo per rispondere all'annuncio di Putin sulla messa in allerta delle forze nucleari.



Io, fossi il responsabile di uno Stato che sa di star per essere nuclearizzato, ovviamente dinanzi a prove quasi certe, proverei l' unica cosa che potrebbe minimizzare i danni, e cioè lanciare un attacco nucleare volto a distruggere quante più possibili postazioni di lancio avversarie.

Qualcuna arriverà sempre, ma meglio 50 di 200.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma infatti lo ripeto da un mese che non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a breve termine, così come lo ha detto anche il segretario generale della NATO, l'ingresso dell'Ucraina non era in programmazione. Si parlava di nazione partner della NATO stesso status che hanno Svezia e Finlandia ad oggi.



L' ha detto Stoltenberg


----------



## __king george__ (14 Aprile 2022)

il successo politico della missione "speciale" di Vladimiro il Nano...

-attacchiamo L'Ucraina cosi capiscono che non devono entrare nella Nato

-risultato: tutti vogliono entrare nella Nato (anche chi non lo considerava come la Finlandia e la Svezia)


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli USA non utilizzeranno mai il nucleare per primi, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> Impossibile da giustificare all'opinione pubblica un evento che scatenerebbe una guerra nucleare.
> 
> È uno scenario veramente a livello di fantascienza, e già per me è impossibile che la utilizzino i russi, figuriamoci gli USA per primi.


Beh parli di quelli di Hiroshima e Nagasaki 
Per me gli americani non hanno problemi a nuclearizzare qualcuno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ho capito nulla


In stile schema per semplificare
Putin = Bunker
USA= attacco sventato per buon senso del comandante del sottomarino
con la chiusura di fare vedere che hanno recepito il messaggio con tutta armata russa verso il polo nord

Oppure sono tutte incredibili coincidenze


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh parli di quelli di Hiroshima e Nagasaki
> Per me gli americani non hanno problemi a nuclearizzare qualcuno.


Tempi diversi, ora si tratterebbe di colpire una nazione che può rispondere allo stesso modo.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

*in Germania, da un calcolo sommario e parziale, si parla di 220 miliardi in fumo in caso di sanzioni energetiche alla Russia.*
gli stessi dirigenti delle multinazionali di vari settori affermano che la competitività tedesca è stata garantita dal gas russo-
il governo è scattato in allarme ed ha fatto capire all'ala est europea di arrangiarsi...

e qui il Corsera fa un tutorial su come rinfrescare la casa senza condizionatore....


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la politica di Putin era finalizzata a spaventare gli stati confinanti ed ad allontanarli dalla NATO direi che ha fallito in pieno, sta ottenendo il contrario.


Però è anche vero che certi equilibri che esistono da una vita, sarebbe meglio non toccarli. Tutto qui


----------



## vota DC (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Moldavia non può fare altro che tentare di rimanerne fuori. Non può entrare nella NATO e non ha alcuna possibilità di resistere ad una eventuale invasione russa.
> Avessero avuto la possibilità di entrare nella NATO anche loro lo avrebbero fatto subito.


Possono unirsi alla Romania tramite referendum: lo vogliono tutti i partiti moldavi non russofoni tranne il partito piddino di Moldavia. C'è resistenza da parte della Romania ma perché in caso di riunione non sono previsti soldi europei al momento. È da fare subito perché una delle mosse di Mosca è appunto riempire la Moldavia di profughi russofoni che farebbero solo casino, in certe zone stanno diventando maggioranza e fanno già la voce grossa oltre a papparsi una buona fetta del già ridicolo PIL moldavo: il paese è povero di suo e i 3,5 milioni di abitanti dovrebbero mantenere mezzo milione di profughi! Un conto è quando queste crisi vengono dirottate su paesi come la Turchia ma qui poco manca che ci sono più stranieri che abitanti!


----------



## Milanoide (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> l'aspetto che ti fa girare le palle è che se i russi da quando è finita l'unione sovietica anziche fare i reazionari nostalgici avessero ragionato in maniera sensata e usato i soldi della vendita delle risorse naturale per potenziare l'unica cosa buona fatta durante il periodo sovietico e cioè il settore scientifico (fisica e matematica del periodo sovietico erano qualcosa di eccezionale), a quest'ora il russo cofondatore di google anziche emigrare in america forse sarebbe rimasto in russia, l'ucraino fondatore di what'up forse sarebbe rimasto al suo paese invece di andare a cercare fortuna in america, e a quest'ora gli altri paesi si sarebbero avvicinati alla russia di loro spontanea volonta.


Assurdo quanto fossero avanti ed il ciaone con marameo che gli ha fatto la Cina


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

-


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "First nuclear strike"​
> L' ha pure detto nonno Biden, più chiaro di cosi.
> 
> Per me, lo farebbero se ne avessero la certezza.



Ma anche senza averne la certezza.
Non a caso è un attacco nucleare preventivo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> L' ha detto Stoltenberg


L'ingresso nella NATO non è una iscrizione al circolo della bocciofila. Ci sono procedere burocratiche da seguire. Se non erano in corso è evidente che non stavano entrando.

L'Ucraina stava assumendo lo stesso ruolo di Svezia e Finlandia, stati partner esterni, cioè esercitazioni congiunte, vendita o cessione di armamenti, istruttori militari ecc. Ma non da membro NATO, quindi non nella alleanza difensiva e senza poter avere basi NATO sul territorio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' impossibile, c'è un articolo della NATO che prevede il mutuo soccorso, al primo che la lancia gli altri si sentiranno in diritto di di farlo perché "Ha iniziato lui noi ci siamo solo difesi" e comunque noi non saremo qui per vedere chi ha avuto ragione nel forum



ma razionalmente non è così. Per questo per esempio Krushiov ha raccontato per anni che l'Unione Sovietica aveva un sistema automatico di risposta nucleare in caso di First Strike atomico Americano (che non esisteva ovviamente). Perchè la teoria dei giochi imporrebbe la non risposta. O il perchè i dittatori come Kim Jong Un agiscono da pazzi scatenati, perchè vogliono far trapelare che non esiste razionalità nella decisione nucleare che devono prendere.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Ho sentito dire che gli AmmeriCani non sgancerebbero mai una bomba atomica per primi. Evidentemente questa gente, un po' per ignoranza e un po' per benaltrismo, dimentica Hiroshima e Nagasaki. Sterminatori di popoli!!!


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Possono unirsi alla Romania tramite referendum: lo vogliono tutti i partiti moldavi non russofoni tranne il partito piddino di Moldavia. C'è resistenza da parte della Romania ma perché in caso di riunione non sono previsti soldi europei al momento. È da fare subito perché una delle mosse di Mosca è appunto riempire la Moldavia di profughi russofoni che farebbero solo casino, in certe zone stanno diventando maggioranza e fanno già la voce grossa oltre a papparsi una buona fetta del già ridicolo PIL moldavo: il paese è povero di suo e i 3,5 milioni di abitanti dovrebbero mantenere mezzo milione di profughi! Un conto è quando queste crisi vengono dirottate su paesi come la Turchia ma qui poco manca che ci sono più stranieri che abitanti!


L'annessione alla Romania si discute da tempo, il problema è che poi la Romania avrebbe la questione bollente della Transinistria e non sono sicuro vogliano questo problema.
Anzi credo che senza la questione della Transinistria la Moldavia sarebbe già parte della Romania da tempo.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma infatti lo ripeto da un mese che non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a breve termine, così come lo ha detto anche il segretario generale della NATO, *l'ingresso dell'Ucraina non era in programmazione*. Si parlava di nazione partner della NATO stesso status che hanno Svezia e Finlandia ad oggi.


il colluso oligarca Poroshenko, prima di essere deposto, fece il blitz in parlamento per metterlo in Costituzione...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito dire che gli AmmeriCani non sgancerebbero mai una bomba atomica per primi. Evidentemente questa gente, un po' per ignoranza e un po' per benaltrismo, dimentica Hiroshima e Nagasaki. Sterminatori di popoli!!!


Io sto parlando di oggi, situazione diversa dalla seconda guerra mondiale. La Russia può rispondere al nucleare col nucleare, sarebbe folle iniziare una guerra nucleare per primi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il colluso oligarca Poroshenko, prima di essere deposto, fece il blitz in parlamento per metterlo in Costituzione...


Potevano metterlo anche per scritto con una gigantografia visibile da Marte. Resta il fatto che non avrebbero avuto i requisiti per entrare nella NATO ad oggi.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito dire che gli AmmeriCani non sgancerebbero mai una bomba atomica per primi. Evidentemente questa gente, un po' per ignoranza e un po' per benaltrismo, dimentica Hiroshima e Nagasaki. Sterminatori di popoli!!!



Appunto perché hanno già dato, sono meno probabili dei Russi, che soffrono di un evidente complesso d'inferiorità.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ingresso nella NATO non è una iscrizione al circolo della bocciofila. Ci sono procedere burocratiche da seguire. Se non erano in corso è evidente che non stavano entrando.
> 
> L'Ucraina stava assumendo lo stesso ruolo di Svezia e Finlandia, stati partner esterni, cioè esercitazioni congiunte, vendita o cessione di armamenti, istruttori militari ecc. Ma non da membro NATO, quindi non nella alleanza difensiva e senza poter avere basi NATO sul territorio.



La Nato è un' organizzazione con uno statuto che può essere cambiato come ogni cosa. Purtroppo è un' organizzazione terroristica come l' azionista di maggioranza e sarebbe persino meglio il circolo della bocciofila rispetto a questi sterminatori di innocenti. Del resto gli exploit Nato in Jugoslavia IO li ricordo


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando di oggi, situazione diversa dalla seconda guerra mondiale. La Russia può rispondere al nucleare col nucleare, sarebbe folle iniziare una guerra nucleare per primi.



Io sto parlando delle uniche due volte in cui l' atomica è stata utilizzata su gente indifesa nella storia. E chi l' ha fatto? Il tuo paese!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per avere la certezza del lancio nucleare nemico deve esserci già stato il lancio, altrimenti è follia.


Diciamo che si allarmano pure con intercettazioni dei codici decriptati pro lancio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il successo politico della missione "speciale" di Vladimiro il Nano...
> 
> -attacchiamo L'Ucraina cosi capiscono che non devono entrare nella Nato
> 
> -risultato: tutti vogliono entrare nella Nato (anche chi non lo considerava come la Finlandia e la Svezia)


ma sta storia della nato manco putin la tira in ballo piu, dopo le mille versioni usate per giustificare l'invasione, ora la versione ufficiale sembra la liberazione dei russofoni con conseguente denazzificazione d' ucraina


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando delle uniche due volte in cui l' atomica è stata utilizzata su gente indifesa nella storia. E chi l' ha fatto? Il tuo paese!


Stiamo parlando dell'utilizzo del nucleare ad oggi, il paragone con la seconda guerra mondiale non ha senso di esistere. 
Comunque io sono italiano non statunitense.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

la sinistra e i dem hanno provato a boicottare persino la Via Crucic domani, perchè il Papa ha pensato di far partecipare una persona ucraina e una russa.
già me li vedo domani sera su twitter a fare gli opinion leader

urge qualche sbarco a Lampedusa per calmare i bollenti spiriti e riappacificarsi con il mondo...


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando dell'utilizzo del nucleare ad oggi, il paragone con la seconda guerra mondiale non ha senso di esistere.
> Comunque io sono italiano non statunitense.



Gli Usa sono l' unico paese finora ad averla usata e non su installazioni e basi militari ma su centinaia di migliaia di vittime innocenti. Penso che questo dica tutto per chi vuol comprendere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Gli Usa sono l' unico paese finora ad averla usata e non su installazioni e basi militari ma su centinaia di migliaia di vittime innocenti. Penso che questo dica tutto per chi vuol comprendere.


Continua a non essere attinente col discorso odierno.
Per il resto, sul discorso storico, va inserito nel contesto della seconda guerra mondiale. Un conflitto totale che ha visto morte e distruzione causata da entrambe le parti, i giapponesi bombardavano e sterminavano civili cinesi come fossero insetti da eliminare (20-25 milioni di civili cinesi morti). Il voler far passare i bombardamenti atomici come un qualcosa di utilizzato su una nazione innocente ed incolpevole non rientra nel contesto storico in cui è accaduto.
Purtroppo si tratta di uno dei periodi più bui della storia umana, dove nessuno si è risparmiato dal compiere nefandezze, chi più chi meno.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

corrispondente de La Stampa e su la7 che ha appena pubblicato un libro contro il Cremlino

ovviamente tweet cancellato...

i dem si occuperanno, possiamo stare tranquilli...



>


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Continua a non essere attinente col discorso odierno.
> Per il resto, sul discorso storico, va inserito nel contesto della seconda guerra mondiale. Un conflitto totale che ha visto morte e distruzione causata da entrambe le parti, i giapponesi bombardavano e sterminavano civili cinesi come fossero insetti da eliminare (20-25 milioni di civili cinesi morti). Il voler far passare i bombardamenti atomici come un qualcosa di utilizzato su una nazione innocente ed incolpevole non rientra nel contesto storico in cui è accaduto.
> Purtroppo si tratta di uno dei periodi più bui della storia umana, dove nessuno si è risparmiato dal compiere nefandezze, chi più chi meno.



Certo i giapponesi bombardavano i Cinesi quindi sono intervenuti i macellai buoni a bombardare con le atomiche i giapponesi...
Che in guerra si commettano atrocità da ambo le parti è storia vecchia quanto l' uomo ma voler fare passare lo sgancio di due bombe atomiche su civili inermi come un normale atto di guerra...bè la dice lunga sull' onestà intellettuale di qualsiasi interlocutore che utilizzi questi argomenti...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo i giapponesi bombardavano i Cinesi quindi sono intervenuti i macellai buoni a bombardare con le atomiche i giapponesi...
> Che in guerra si commettano atrocità da ambo le parti è storia vecchia quanto l' uomo ma voler fare passare lo sgancio di due bombe atomiche su civili inermi come un normale atto di guerra...bè la dice lunga sull' onestà intellettuale di qualsiasi interlocutore che utilizzi questi argomenti...


Tutta la seconda guerra mondiale è così, i bombardamenti aerei facevano vittime fra i civili o credi che le forze dell'asse colpissero esclusivamente e con precisione obiettivi militari? Quando i tedeschi lanciavano le V-1 e le V-2 sulla gran Bretagna chi credi che colpivano? 

Ma perché tu credi che Germania e Giappone fossero arrivati all'atomica per primi non l'avrebbero mai utilizzata per vincere la guerra? 
Siamo seri dai...


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tutta la seconda guerra mondiale è così, i bombardamenti aerei facevano vittime fra i civili o credi che le forze dell'asse colpissero esclusivamente e con precisione obiettivi militari? Quando i tedeschi lanciavano le V-1 e le V-2 sulla gran Bretagna chi credi che colpivano?
> 
> Ma perché tu credi che Germania e Giappone fossero arrivati all'atomica per primi non l'avrebbero mai utilizzata per vincere la guerra?
> Siamo seri dai...



Io so solo che è stato il tuo paese il primo e l' ultimo ad utilizzarla con le conseguenze che tutti abbiamo visto... E ripeto che equiparare i bombardamenti sulle città,in cui il tuo paese l' ha pure fatta da leone con i bombardamenti su Dresda (ad esempio) con lo sgancio di due ordigni non convenzionali su gente inerme, dà l' idea della mentalità contorta di cui siete imbevuti.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma infatti lo ripeto da un mese che non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a breve termine, così come lo ha detto anche il segretario generale della NATO, l'ingresso dell'Ucraina non era in programmazione. Si parlava di nazione partner della NATO stesso status che hanno Svezia e Finlandia ad oggi.


L’ucraina è indegna dell’Ue e della nato. Ma da mesi ci sfracassano i maroni per farli entrare. Perché?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ucraina è indegna dell’Ue e della nato. Ma da mesi ci sfracassano i maroni per farli entrare. Perché?


Interessi economici e geopolitici, come sempre.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tempi diversi, ora si tratterebbe di colpire una nazione che può rispondere allo stesso modo.


Sono capacissimi fidati. Soprattutto nella situazione che descrive @pazzomania


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'annessione alla Romania si discute da tempo, il problema è che poi la Romania avrebbe la questione bollente della Transinistria e non sono sicuro vogliano questo problema.
> Anzi credo che senza la questione della Transinistria la Moldavia sarebbe già parte della Romania da tempo.


La Moldavia è Romania da sempre. Entrambi i popolo vorrebbero l’annessione per ricreare la grande Romania. Solo che non è di facile attuazione, considerando che sono 2 stati che cadono a pezzi e poi c’è il problema della Transnistria che non è da poco


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che è stato il tuo paese il primo e l' ultimo ad utilizzarla con le conseguenze che tutti abbiamo visto... E ripeto che equiparare i bombardamenti sulle città,in cui il tuo paese l' ha pure fatta da leone con i bombardamenti su Dresda (ad esempio) con lo sgancio di due ordigni non convenzionali su gente inerme, dà l' idea della mentalità contorta di cui siete imbevuti.


Ehm, il bombardamento di Dresda fu portato maggiormente dalla Royal Air Force britannica. 

Insomma abbiamo scoperto che valgono di più i morti se sono a causa di un bombardamento atomico rispetto ad uno convenzionale. Ok.

Il programma atomico tedesco durante la seconda guerra mondiale era finalizzato a sviluppare una macchina del tempo invece, non ad utilizzare l'arma atomica.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potevano metterlo anche per scritto con una gigantografia visibile da Marte. Resta il fatto che non avrebbero avuto i requisiti per entrare nella NATO ad oggi.


E io ti dico che lo avrebbero fatti entrare subito, così come lo farebbero adesso. A me ste incoerenze danno fastidio perché poi portano a crisi internazionali come vediamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono capacissimi fidati. Soprattutto nella situazione che descrive @pazzomania


Eh ma la situazione che descrive lui è sostanzialmente una reazione ad un lancio atomico nemico. Resto dell'idea che nessuno utilizzerà armi nucleari, non voglio credere che nessuno sia così folle da autodistruggersi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ucraina è indegna dell’Ue e della nato. Ma da mesi ci sfracassano i maroni per farli entrare. Perché?


perche il posto lasciato da qualcuno viene occupato da qualche altro e questi altri sono i cinesi, i russi, gli arabi, cioè gente, diciamo cosi, non proprio democratica. Alla fine non è che la turchia di erdogan e l'ungheria di orban siano l'esempio perfetto della nazione che incarna i principi fondamentali dell'europa, pero alla fine cerchi di farteli amici con la speranza che la popolazione impari la democrazia in maniera graduale, perche l'altra alternativa, cioè esportare la democrazia all'americana, abbiamo visto che si è rivelata fallimentare


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E io ti dico che lo avrebbero fatti entrare subito, così come lo farebbero adesso. A me ste incoerenze danno fastidio perché poi portano a crisi internazionali come vediamo


Ma non possono, finché non vediamo un cambiamento dello statuto della NATO parliamo di ipotesi senza fondamento francamente.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh ma la situazione che descrive lui è sostanzialmente una reazione ad un lancio atomico nemico. Resto dell'idea che nessuno utilizzerà armi nucleari, non voglio credere che nessuno sia così folle da autodistruggersi.


Speriamo. Io credo invece che ci siamo più vicini che mai


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> perche il posto lasciato da qualcuno viene occupato da qualche altro e questi altri sono i cinesi, i russi, gli arabi, cioè gente, diciamo cosi, non proprio democratica. Alla fine non è che la turchia di erdogan e l'ungheria di orban siano l'esempio perfetto della nazione che incarna i principi fondamentali dell'europa, pero alla fine cerchi di farteli amici con la speranza che la popolazione impari la democrazia in maniera graduale, perche l'altra alternativa, cioè esportare la democrazia all'americana, abbiamo visto che si è rivelata fallimentare


Ci vuole coerenza e sulla questione ucraina c’è poca coerenza. Già la Turchia di erdogan è un abominio, ci manca solo la piccola Russia fallita


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non possono, finché non vediamo un cambiamento dello statuto della NATO parliamo di ipotesi senza fondamento francamente.


Consentimi di dissentire


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Consentimi di dissentire


Fino ad oggi l'ingresso nella NATO da parte di varie nazioni è sempre stato rigidamente burocratizzato. Poi se vorranno bypassare il tutto non lo so, ma non abbiamo dati fattuali per dire: "L'Ucraina stava entrando nella NATO nel giro di poco tempo". Anzi i dati dicono proprio il contrario. 
Quello che poteva accadere a breve termine è l'ingresso come paese partner.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coerenza e sulla questione ucraina c’è poca coerenza. Già la Turchia di erdogan è un abominio, ci manca solo la piccola Russia fallita


ma piu che una questione di coerenza, è una questione di capire cosa è meglio fare. In una scala di democrazia tra zero a 100 dove 0 è la tirannia e 100 è la democrazia ideale, russia, cina, vari stati arabi si trovano piu vicini allo zero che a 100, mentre il mondo occidentale si trova piu dal lato del 100, non credo sia una pazzia cercare di portare piu nazioni possibile vicino al 100 che allo zero, ovviamente le alternative non sono poi molte, o esporti la democrazia all'americana e abbiamo visto che è fallimentare o cerchi di insegnare la democrazia per emulazione cercando di portare questi stati sotto l'influenza dell'occidente, un po come a scuola si faceva sedere l'alunno indisciplinato vicino al primo della classe.
Gia mezza africa è nella sfera di influenza cinese/russa, se ci mettiamo pure i paesi a due passi dall'europa...


----------



## vota DC (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ucraina è indegna dell’Ue e della nato. Ma da mesi ci sfracassano i maroni per farli entrare. Perché?


Gli stessi del "fate presto" quando si trattava di supportare degli invasati a Bengasi che volevano rovesciare Gheddafi per sposare bambine in libertà ed estromettere l'Eni. Roba da plotone di esecuzione. Come allora non sono ordini di Washington (Biden stesso dice "comprendo chi non può permettersi di applicare tutte le sanzioni") ma traditori nostrani più zelanti degli stessi padroni. Con la storia che Repubblica fa parte del gruppo gedi e quindi si inciucia con tutti i media dell'imprenditoria parassitaria la situazione è peggiorata.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma piu che una questione di coerenza, è una questione di capire cosa è meglio fare. In una scala di democrazia tra zero a 100 dove 0 è la tirannia e 100 è la democrazia ideale, russia, cina, vari stati arabi si trovano piu vicini allo zero che a 100, mentre il mondo occidentale si trova piu dal lato del 100, non credo sia una pazzia cercare di portare piu nazioni possibile vicino al 100 che allo zero, ovviamente le alternative non sono poi molte, o esporti la democrazia all'americana e abbiamo visto che è fallimentare o cerchi di insegnare la democrazia per emulazione cercando di portare questi stati sotto l'influenza dell'occidente, un po come a scuola si faceva sedere l'alunno indisciplinato vicino al primo della classe.
> Gia mezza africa è nella sfera di influenza cinese/russa, se ci mettiamo pure i paesi a due passi dall'europa...


Questo è un discorso che ci può stare anche se esagerato ma che non si addice proprio all’ucraina, il punto è questo. E attenzione che tutti questi modi di fare minano gli equilibri internazionali che vuoi o non vuoi, per campare tranquillo, devi rispettare. In un mondo ideale sarebbe apprezzabile, nel mondo reale certe cose non si possono fare. Con l’ucraina non si sarebbero MAI dovuti fare discorsi di Ue e Nato, manco per scherzo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fino ad oggi l'ingresso nella NATO da parte di varie nazioni è sempre stato rigidamente burocratizzato. Poi se vorranno bypassare il tutto non lo so, ma non abbiamo dati fattuali per dire: "L'Ucraina stava entrando nella NATO nel giro di poco tempo". Anzi i dati dicono proprio il contrario.
> Quello che poteva accadere a breve termine è l'ingresso come paese partner.


Evidentemente vediamo 2 cose diverse


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ehm, il bombardamento di Dresda fu portato maggiormente dalla Royal Air Force britannica.
> 
> Insomma abbiamo scoperto che valgono di più i morti se sono a causa di un bombardamento atomico rispetto ad uno convenzionale. Ok.
> 
> Il programma atomico tedesco durante la seconda guerra mondiale era finalizzato a sviluppare una macchina del tempo invece, non ad utilizzare l'arma atomica.



Senti, fossi in te la finirei di parlare dal pulpito per spiegare a noi poveri mortali come i vostri morti siano più giustificati di quelli degli altri. 
Avete segnato la storia del Novecento e di questo secolo neonato con tragedie inenarrabili indi per cui risparmiami queste tue analogie tra bombardamenti e lanci di atomiche. È tutto davvero molto disgustoso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso che ci può stare anche se esagerato ma che non si addice proprio all’ucraina, il punto è questo. E attenzione che tutti questi modi di fare minano gli equilibri internazionali che vuoi o non vuoi, per campare tranquillo, devi rispettare. In un mondo ideale sarebbe apprezzabile, nel mondo reale certe cose non si possono fare. Con l’ucraina non si sarebbero MAI dovuti fare discorsi di Ue e Nato, manco per scherzo


gli equilibri internazionali gioco forza sono anche questi, cosa credi che l'africa lasciata ai cinese e ai russi ti fara stare piu tranquillo in futuro? se putin sta ancora a rimugginare sugli errori di lenin, gia me li vedo i dittatori africani chiedere vendetta per il colonialismo


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

*Calenda contro Letta nipote*
*
"Enrico Letta⁩, vuoi lo stop immediato e totale al gas russo ma non vuoi il gas egiziano perché l'Egitto viola i diritti umani.

Però non vuoi neanche il carbone per sostituire temporaneamente il gas russo, perché inquina.
*
*Hai una soluzione o facciamo solo retorica?"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

*governatore regione di Belgorod denuncia attacco ucraino in terra russa:*

*"Le forze armate ucraine hanno bombardato edifici residenziali nella regione russa di Bryansk

Le forze armate ucraine hanno bombardato oggi la borgata di Klimovo danneggiando due edifici residenziali. Ci sono feriti tra i residenti locali

Si sono spostati deliberatamente a bassa quota, effettuando almeno sei attacchi aerei su edifici residenziali nell'abitato di Klimovo, situato nel distretto di Klimovsky, nella regione di Bryansk*

*Il villaggio di Spodaryushino è stato bombardato dall'Ucraina. Non ci sono state vittime civili"*


----------



## Riccardo88 (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti, fossi in te la finirei di parlare dal pulpito per spiegare a noi poveri mortali come i vostri morti siano più giustificati di quelli degli altri.
> Avete segnato la storia del Novecento e di questo secolo neonato con tragedie inenarrabili indi per cui risparmiami queste tue analogie tra bombardamenti e lanci di atomiche. È tutto davvero molto disgustoso.


Portare 6 milioni di Ebrei nei campi di concentramento e farli fuori in camere a gas o forni crematori dopo averli pesantemente torturati per anni (cosa a cui noi fieri fascistelli italiani all'epoca abbiamo contribuito) o fare morire di fame milioni di Ucraini nell'holomodor o far assiderare milioni di persone in gulag siberiani dopo averli torturati per anni (stimati 60 milioni sovietici morti fra carestie e gulag).
Ma gli americani sono il "peggiore dei mali", certo.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Od Orsini dire che bisogna far traspirare la Russia è che la colpa è "nostra".


Beh scusami ma questa mi sembra una provocazione bella e buona. Svezia e Finlandia non si sono filate la Nato fino ad oggi. Posso capire che si sentano minacciate da uno squilibrato fuori dai confini ma non ci dobbiamo neanche sorprendere se lo squilibrato possa interpretare questa azione come una provocazione.
Vabbè che se a guidare i fili ci sono i burattinai degli USA stiamo freschi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Calenda contro Letta nipote*
> 
> *"Enrico Letta⁩, vuoi lo stop immediato e totale al gas russo ma non vuoi il gas egiziano perché l'Egitto viola i diritti umani.
> 
> ...


Game set e match


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2022)

*Per la 3984398493 volta, basta con questi OT e flame vari. Discutete in modo civile.*


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> gli equilibri internazionali gioco forza sono anche questi, cosa credi che l'africa lasciata ai cinese e ai russi ti fara stare piu tranquillo in futuro? se putin sta ancora a rimugginare sugli errori di lenin, gia me li vedo i dittatori africani chiedere vendetta per il colonialismo


Gli equilibri internazionali ti hanno permesso di vivere bene per 70 anni. Io proverei a continuare


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Il "First nuclear strike" non significa semplicemente colpire l' avversario per primi.

Anzi, la parte più importante di questa strategia è cercare di distruggere l'arsenale nucleare del nemico il più possibile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli equilibri internazionali ti hanno permesso di vivere bene per 70 anni. Io proverei a continuare


ma sti equilibri internazionali sono nati proprio andando contro e sconfiggendo le dittature e ampliando i paesi con un sistema democratico, non è che la situazione attuale è figlia del "vabbe lasciamo fare i fascisti, i nazzisti e dittature varie tanto non è roba che ci interessa"


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma sti equilibri internazionali sono nati proprio andando contro e sconfiggendo le dittature e ampliando i paesi con un sistema democratico, non è che la situazione attuale è figlia del "vabbe lasciamo fare i fascisti, i nazzisti e dittature varie tanto non è roba che ci interessa"



“È stato detto che la democrazia è la peggior forma di governo, eccezion fatta per tutte quelle altre forme che si sono sperimentate finora”


----------



## __king george__ (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> “È stato detto che la democrazia è la peggior forma di governo, eccezion fatta per tutte quelle altre forme che si sono sperimentate finora”


una volta..un bel pò di anni fa mio padre mi disse una cosa che all'epoca non capii molto poi con il tempo l'ho capita molto meglio

mi disse "il benessere viene a noia"...detta probabilmente in un periodo che mi stavo lamentando parecchio di varie cose..

mi viene in mente anche una citazione: "stai attento a ciò che desideri perchè potrebbe avverarsi" ( mi pare Nietzsche o Oscar Wilde)


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una volta..un bel pò di anni fa mio padre mi disse una cosa che all'epoca non capii molto poi con il tempo l'ho capita molto meglio
> 
> mi disse "il benessere viene a noia"...detta probabilmente in un periodo che mi stavo lamentando parecchio di varie cose..
> 
> mi viene in mente anche una citazione: "stai attento a ciò che desideri perchè potrebbe avverarsi" ( mi pare Nietzsche o Oscar Wilde)



Io questo senso di saturazione lo avverto da tempo.
E l' ho scritto parecchie volte.

Siamo saturi da tutti i punti di vista, da quello materiale a quello mentale, dal quello morale a quello spirituale.

Non so bene spiegarmi su questo punto, ma ho questa sensazione da tanto tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky ancora contro la Germania, alla BBC:

"I paesi europei che si ostinano a comprare gas russo fanno girare soldi sporchi del sangue di altre persone. Germania e Ungheria bloccano gli sforzi per un embargo sulle vendite di energia. Invece alcuni dei nostri amici e partner capiscono che ora è un momento diverso, che non è più una questione di affari e denaro, ma è una questione di sopravvivenza".*


----------



## mabadi (14 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalle Premier di Finlandia e Svezia, nel corso di una conferenza congiunta, i due paesi sono vicini all'ingresso della Nato per difendersi da un'eventuale invasione russa. Le truppe russe si trovano ai confini con Helsinki.
> 
> *Medvedev: "Se Finlandia e Svezia entrano nella Nato, saremo costretti a ripristinare l'equilibrio con uno status nucleare nel Baltico. Non volevamo farlo, ma se siamo costretti...*
> *La lunghezza dei confini terrestri dell'alleanza con la Federazione Russa sarà più che raddoppiata."*
> ...


Ma come si può pensare di non accogliere la premier Finlandese? Silvio sarebbe subito corso in soccorso.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ancora contro la Germania, alla BBC:
> 
> "I paesi europei che si ostinano a comprare gas russo fanno girare soldi sporchi del sangue di altre persone. Germania e Ungheria bloccano gli sforzi per un embargo sulle vendite di energia. Invece alcuni dei nostri amici e partner capiscono che ora è un momento diverso, che non è più una questione di affari e denaro, ma è una questione di sopravvivenza".*


Va a finire che un giorno sholz si oncazza e gli manda i carrarmati, accesi peró


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma come si può pensare di non accogliere la premier Finlandese? Silvio sarebbe subito corso in soccorso.



Ma secondo me anche Putin più che bombardarla, vuole bombarsela. Una sottile differenza lessicale.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ancora contro la Germania, alla BBC:
> 
> "I paesi europei che si ostinano a comprare gas russo fanno girare soldi sporchi del sangue di altre persone. Germania e Ungheria bloccano gli sforzi per un embargo sulle vendite di energia. Invece alcuni dei nostri amici e partner capiscono che ora è un momento diverso, che non è più una questione di affari e denaro, ma è una questione di sopravvivenza".*


questa cosa è folle, con i proventi del gas ci fanno milioni di cose tanto è vero che le entrate sono enormemente superiori alle uscite per l'Ucraina.
sembra che tutto si basi sull'Ucraina, piuttosto raccontaci cosa fai dei miliardi di royalties e del perchè la gente sia povera nelle regioni dove passa il gas
perchè il responsabile del gas ucraino è nascosto in un bunker segreto dal primo giorno ?
perchè non respingi i bonifici mensili da Mosca ?

accusa le persone di pagare un servizio acquistando un bene, perchè una parte di quei soldi viene usata in guerra.
come accusare un supermercato di vendere i coltelli, perchè oltre a chi usa le posate per mangiare c'è qualcuno che le usa per uccidere gli altri
siamo nella follia totale


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa cosa è folle, con i proventi del gas ci fanno milioni di cose.
> sembra che tutto si basi sull'Ucraina, piuttosto raccontaci cosa fai dei miliardi di royalties e del perchè la gente sia povera nelle regioni dove passa il gas
> perchè il responsabile del gas ucraino è nascosto in un bunker segreto dal primo giorno ?
> 
> ...



Piuttosto questo " personaggio" dovrebbe chiarire ai suoi elettori come mai il suo nome è saltato fuori nei Pandora Papers in merito a denaro suo finito in paradisi fiscali. Guarda caso questo " comico" accusava il rivale Poroschenko di evasione fiscale e corruzione. Bello il potere, eh?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Va a finire che un giorno sholz si oncazza e gli manda i carrarmati, accesi peró


Tra l' altro la Germania che si riarma ( mastodonticamente aggiungerei) dovrebbe far rizzare le antenne a tutti, vista la storia.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa cosa è folle, con i proventi del gas ci fanno milioni di cose tanto è vero che le entrate sono enormemente superiori alle uscite per l'Ucraina.
> sembra che tutto si basi sull'Ucraina, piuttosto raccontaci cosa fai dei miliardi di royalties e del perchè la gente sia povera nelle regioni dove passa il gas
> perchè il responsabile del gas ucraino è nascosto in un bunker segreto dal primo giorno ?
> perchè non respingi i bonifici mensili da Mosca ?
> ...


Perchè se l' Ucraina seguisse la logica, chiuderebbe gli immensi flussi di gas russo che la attraversano ( le royalities sono del 4/5 %, irrisorio in questa fase dove hanno centinaia di miliardi di euro di danni della guerra) , e noi europei saremmo totalmente, come mai prima, nella m....da

Il perchè non lo faccia, penso sia cristallino anche a te.


----------



## vota DC (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ancora contro la Germania, alla BBC:
> 
> "I paesi europei che si ostinano a comprare gas russo fanno girare soldi sporchi del sangue di altre persone. Germania e Ungheria bloccano gli sforzi per un embargo sulle vendite di energia. Invece alcuni dei nostri amici e partner capiscono che ora è un momento diverso, che non è più una questione di affari e denaro, ma è una questione di sopravvivenza".*


A inizio guerra dove si usava tantissimo il gas (i russi stupidamente hanno iniziato l'invasione quando la neve si scioglieva: in pratica il percorso inverso di Hitler) non tirava fuori questo tormentone tra l'altro usa lui stesso quel gas e gli viene pagato il passaggio. Si vede che lo hanno anticipato in Europa e cerca di sobillarli.
Da notare che fa pure l'appello all'ungheria alla quale proibisce da anni di mandare ispettori in transcarpazia.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ancora contro la Germania, alla BBC:
> 
> "I paesi europei che si ostinano a comprare gas russo fanno girare soldi sporchi del sangue di altre persone. Germania e Ungheria bloccano gli sforzi per un embargo sulle vendite di energia. Invece alcuni dei nostri amici e partner capiscono che ora è un momento diverso, che non è più una questione di affari e denaro, ma è una questione di sopravvivenza".*



Zelensky si batte per la sovranità della sua Nazione ma non rispetta la sovranità degli altri Stati.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè se l' Ucraina seguisse la logica, chiuderebbe gli immensi flussi di gas russo che la attraversano ( le royalities sono del 4/5 %, irrisorio in questa fase dove hanno centinaia di miliardi di euro di danni della guerra) , e noi europei saremmo totalmente, come mai prima, nella m....da
> 
> Il perchè non lo faccia, penso sia cristallino anche a te.


non lo può fare, non hanno il comando ma sono solo una zona di passaggio e tutto si decide a monte in Russia.
non hanno i codici per chiudere il gasdotto, mi ero informato a riguardo tempo fa perchè sembrava strano che i russi lasciassero in mano agli ucraini i loro investimenti
sono come il nostro territorio per le bombe atomiche USA, le ospitiamo ma non possiamo governarle in alcun modo, senza i soldi nel nostro caso...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ehm, il bombardamento di Dresda fu portato maggiormente dalla Royal Air Force britannica.
> 
> Insomma *abbiamo scoperto che valgono di più i morti se sono a causa di un bombardamento atomico rispetto ad uno convenzionale. Ok.*
> 
> Il programma atomico tedesco durante la seconda guerra mondiale era finalizzato a sviluppare una macchina del tempo invece, non ad utilizzare l'arma atomica.


C'era bisogno di scoprirlo!?
Nel senso si sa benissimo che stanno pagando ancora adesso il prezzo tra nascite e morti orribilmenti ! cioè veramente.. l'hai scoperto adesso !? ricordo che le bombe di adesso rispetto alla seconda guerra mondiale sono leggermente più potenti eh


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non lo può fare, non hanno il comando ma sono solo una zona di passaggio e tutto si decide a monte in Russia.
> non hanno i codici per chiudere il gasdotto, mi ero informato a riguardo tempo fa perchè sembrava strano che i russi lasciassero in mano agli ucraini i loro investimenti
> sono come il nostro territorio per le bombe atomiche USA, le ospitiamo ma non possiamo governarle in alcun modo, senza i soldi nel nostro caso...


Con chiudere, intendevo in maniera meno letterale ma più concreta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma piu che una questione di coerenza, è una questione di capire cosa è meglio fare. In una scala di democrazia tra zero a 100 dove 0 è la tirannia e 100 è la democrazia ideale, russia, cina, vari stati arabi si trovano piu vicini allo zero che a 100, mentre il mondo occidentale si trova piu dal lato del 100, non credo sia una pazzia cercare di portare piu nazioni possibile vicino al 100 che allo zero, ovviamente le alternative non sono poi molte, o esporti la democrazia all'americana e abbiamo visto che è fallimentare o cerchi di insegnare la democrazia per emulazione cercando di portare questi stati sotto l'influenza dell'occidente, un po come a scuola si faceva sedere l'alunno indisciplinato vicino al primo della classe.
> Gia mezza africa è nella sfera di influenza cinese/russa, se ci mettiamo pure i paesi a due passi dall'europa...


Bho fa già ridere se non ci fossero stati dei morti che un paese senza democrazia (america) sbandieri ai 4 venti che *occupava altri paese per importare la democrazia *loro portavano solo morte e si arricchivano con la solite maniere ( guerra) tutto il resto sono solo slogan alla Renzi alias valenza 0


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con chiudere, intendevo in maniera meno letterale ma più concreta.


ah nel senso distruggerli ?
si castrerebbero da soli, perchè loro usano il gas russo pure ma fanno la sceneggiata di usare le compagnie europee per giocare alla guerra del gas-petrolio con Mosca dal lontano 2010
una parte di quello che arriva in Europa viene prelevato dall'Ucraina che però non paga più direttamente Gazprom come prima e per questo si sentono soddisfatti...
anche per questo sono sempre stati contro Nord Stream 2, senza il passaggio dal suo territorio dovrebbero pagarlo davvero alla Russia o avere flussi reali con l'Europa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Beh scusami ma questa mi sembra una provocazione bella e buona. Svezia e Finlandia non si sono filate la Nato fino ad oggi. Posso capire che si sentano minacciate da uno squilibrato fuori dai confini ma non ci dobbiamo neanche sorprendere se lo squilibrato possa interpretare questa azione come una provocazione.
> Vabbè che se a guidare i fili ci sono i burattinai degli USA stiamo freschi...



Ma no,figurati,nessuno sta provocando l'ecalation..


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma sti equilibri internazionali sono nati proprio andando contro e sconfiggendo le dittature e ampliando i paesi con un sistema democratico, non è che la situazione attuale è figlia del "vabbe lasciamo fare i fascisti, i nazzisti e dittature varie tanto non è roba che ci interessa"


Gli equilibri internazionali sono frutto di trattative e compromessi e spesso sono frutto di errori madornale. Dopo la seconda guerra mondiale il mondo era diviso in 2 blocchi e con fatica ed errori abbiamo avuto un periodo molto lungo di pace se si escludono guerre minore e quella porcata in jugoslavia. Se non si è andati oltre in tutti questi decenni è anche grazie a questi accordi. A noi Europa, la situazione ucraina può interessare il giusto ma sono più gli svantaggi a 360 gradi che i vantaggi


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ricordo che le bombe di adesso rispetto alla seconda guerra mondiale sono leggermente più potenti eh


Assolutamente, imparagonabili a quelle della WW2.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ancora contro la Germania, alla BBC:
> 
> "I paesi europei che si ostinano a comprare gas russo fanno girare soldi sporchi del sangue di altre persone. Germania e Ungheria bloccano gli sforzi per un embargo sulle vendite di energia. Invece alcuni dei nostri amici e partner capiscono che ora è un momento diverso, che non è più una questione di affari e denaro, ma è una questione di sopravvivenza".*


Ma come fai poi a non odiarlo sto babbeo?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa cosa è folle, con i proventi del gas ci fanno milioni di cose tanto è vero che le entrate sono enormemente superiori alle uscite per l'Ucraina.
> sembra che tutto si basi sull'Ucraina, piuttosto raccontaci cosa fai dei miliardi di royalties e del perchè la gente sia povera nelle regioni dove passa il gas
> perchè il responsabile del gas ucraino è nascosto in un bunker segreto dal primo giorno ?
> perchè non respingi i bonifici mensili da Mosca ?
> ...


Discorso perfetto da scrivere sulla pietra e addossarla agli ipocriti a chi sostiene che Ucraina o morte.
Zelensky è proprio idiota e non capisco come molti possano abboccare ad ogni sua idiozia


----------



## Milanoide (14 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo i giapponesi bombardavano i Cinesi quindi sono intervenuti i macellai buoni a bombardare con le atomiche i giapponesi...
> Che in guerra si commettano atrocità da ambo le parti è storia vecchia quanto l' uomo ma voler fare passare lo sgancio di due bombe atomiche su civili inermi come un normale atto di guerra...bè la dice lunga sull' onestà intellettuale di qualsiasi interlocutore che utilizzi questi argomenti...


Però considerando il contesto storico e militare:
1) la battaglia delle Midway. Tutt'altro che una passeggiata per gli americani
2) un popolo, se si può, quasi più infervorato ed indottrinato dei tedeschi nazisti e pronto a tutto per il proprio imperatore.
3) l'avvio di attacchi aerei suicidi che agli occhi di un occidentale destano comunque sgomento ed il grande interrogativo di come fermarli.
4) una guerra che i giapponesi non potevano più vincere, ma che se non stroncati avrebbero potuto portare avanti per un logorante decennio.
5) il fatto che ogni morto in più americano cominciasse a pesare politicamente
6) il fatto che gli avversari fossero "musi gialli"
7) un po' di rivalsa per l'affronto di Pearl Harbour
Non giustifica.
Cerca però di spiegare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli equilibri internazionali ti hanno permesso di vivere bene per 70 anni. Io proverei a continuare


E no questo non è più possibile
2 i motivi
* i paesi emergenti non fanno più le vittime sacrificali
* Il gioco o meglio l'esperimento del capitalismo è fallito ed è arrivato alla conclusione con inflazione attuale!

Direi che in questi anni l'abbiamo ben notato o no !?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con chiudere, intendevo in maniera meno letterale ma più concreta.


Facile facile, intanto si castrerebbe da solo e poi di lui non rimarrebbe più nulla…tutto sto giochetto lo tiene in vita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky ancora contro la Germania, alla BBC:
> 
> "I paesi europei che si ostinano a comprare gas russo fanno girare soldi sporchi del sangue di altre persone. Germania e Ungheria bloccano gli sforzi per un embargo sulle vendite di energia. Invece alcuni dei nostri amici e partner capiscono che ora è un momento diverso, che non è più una questione di affari e denaro, ma è una questione di sopravvivenza".*


Zelensky sta esagerando qua, la Germania sta fornendo armamenti pesanti all'Ucraina, eviterei toni del genere.
Impossibile un embargo immediato se non ci sono alternative purtroppo la realtà è questa. Poi certamente ci si può muovere per arrivare ad ottenere delle alternative, ma ci vuole del tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Discorso perfetto da scrivere sulla pietra e addossarla agli ipocriti a chi sostiene che Ucraina o morte.
> *Zelensky è proprio idiota e non capisco come molti possano abboccare ad ogni sua idiozia*



Chi controlla i media ha preso una posizione precisa. Se Zelensky dice una qualunque cosa non si discute. È aggredito perciò ha sempre ragione pure se pretende che tutti siano a sua disposizione.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi controlla i media ha preso una posizione precisa. Se Zelensky dice una qualunque cosa non si discute. È aggredito perciò ha sempre ragione pure se pretende che tutti siano a sua disposizione.


O più semplicemente le persone di buon senso, anche quando non condividono, capiscono che se sei a capo di uno stato invaso barbaramente provi tutto per riprendere la libertà, che è l’unico vero valore condiviso da tutto il mondo occidentale (o così dovrebbe essere). Io vorrei vedere l’Italia al posto dell’Ucraina e voi sotto le bombe, con parenti e amici morti, leggere sul forum del Bayern Monaco che siamo sei piagnoni perché vorremmo che gli stati occidentali facessero di tutto per difenderci. Sono onesto, per me è incredibile, se un Ucraino entra qui per me resta incredulo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli equilibri internazionali sono frutto di trattative e compromessi e spesso sono frutto di errori madornale. Dopo la seconda guerra mondiale il mondo era diviso in 2 blocchi e con fatica ed errori abbiamo avuto un periodo molto lungo di pace se si escludono guerre minore e quella porcata in jugoslavia. Se non si è andati oltre in tutti questi decenni è anche grazie a questi accordi. A noi Europa, la situazione ucraina può interessare il giusto ma sono più gli svantaggi a 360 gradi che i vantaggi


gli accordi che hanno funzionato sono quelli che hanno portato piu democrazia e piu liberta individuale, quelli che non hanno funzionato sono quelli che hanno sottratto liberta e democrazia (che tu giustamente chiami errori), non è un caso che una volta caduto il muro di berlino quelli ad est sono stati felici di andare ad ovest, il passaggio inverso chissa perche non è avvenuto.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> O più semplicemente le persone di buon senso, anche quando non condividono, capiscono che se sei a capo di uno stato invaso barbaramente provi tutto per riprendere la libertà, che è l’unico vero valore condiviso da tutto il mondo occidentale (o così dovrebbe essere). Io vorrei vedere l’Italia al posto dell’Ucraina e voi sotto le bombe, con parenti e amici morti, leggere sul forum del Bayern Monaco che siamo sei piagnoni perché vorremmo che gli stati occidentali facessero di tutto per difenderci. Sono onesto, per me è incredibile, se un Ucraino entra qui per me resta incredulo.



A me pare che l’occidente stia facendo il possibile per aiutarlo. Se poi per sostenere l’Ucraina qualcuno crede che si debba arrivare ad entrare in guerra con la Russia è libero di pensarlo come altri sono liberi di pensare il contrario.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

*Biden annuncia che presto potrebbe andare a Kiev. Se non lui, altri dirigenti del governo.*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden annuncia che presto potrebbe andare a Kiev. Se non lui, altri dirigenti del governo.*



Altra operazione distensiva degli USA. Si faccia almeno accompagnare altrimenti va a Mosca senza rendersi conto.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me pare che l’occidente stia facendo il possibile per aiutarlo. Se poi per sostenere l’Ucraina qualcuno crede che si debba arrivare ad entrare in guerra con la Russia è libero di pensarlo come altri sono liberi di pensare il contrario.



Noi possiamo non ritenerlo giusto a casa al caldo sul divano dopo la pizza, ma criticare un Ucraino che lo chiede sotto le bombe e sapendo a cosa va in contro se i Russi realmente completano l’invasione (ricordatelo, INVASIONE…nel 2022) per me, in questo momento, è irrispettoso. Al loro posto, io chiederei esattamente lo stesso e sentire parlare di prezzo del gas quando non so se arriverò al giorno dopo per me sarebbe follia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Altra operazione distensiva degli USA. Si faccia almeno accompagnare altrimenti va a Mosca senza rendersi conto.


Atterra direttamente a Mosca e va da Putin per sbaglio.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden annuncia che presto potrebbe andare a Kiev. Se non lui, altri dirigenti del governo.*


se gli scappa uno scorreggione scoppia la guerra mondiale


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noi possiamo non ritenerlo giusto a casa al caldo sul divano dopo la pizza, ma criticare un Ucraino che lo chiede sotto le bombe e sapendo a cosa va in contro se i Russi realmente completano l’invasione (ricordatelo, INVASIONE…nel 2022) per me, in questo momento, è irrispettoso. Al loro posto, io chiederei esattamente lo stesso e sentire parlare di prezzo del gas quando non so se arriverò al giorno dopo per me sarebbe follia.



Sulla barbarie di Putin siamo tutti d’accordo. Personalmente sono disponibile anche a dei sacrifici economici per aiutare chi è invaso ma detto questo, cosa può fare di più l’occidente? Deve entrare in guerra?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se gli scappa uno scorreggione scoppia la guerra mondiale



Fossi nel Pentagono gli farei mangiare qualcosa di tossico e letale e lo manderei da Putin.
Emana una scoreggia tossica, muoiono entrambi, fine di tutto.


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noi possiamo non ritenerlo giusto a casa al caldo sul divano dopo la pizza, ma criticare un Ucraino che lo chiede sotto le bombe e sapendo a cosa va in contro se i Russi realmente completano l’invasione (ricordatelo, INVASIONE…nel 2022) per me, in questo momento, è irrispettoso. Al loro posto, io chiederei esattamente lo stesso e sentire parlare di prezzo del gas quando non so se arriverò al giorno dopo per me sarebbe follia.


E sempre facile parlare da fuori, bravo, ottimo post, bisogna anche mettersi nei panni di chi è sotto le bombe.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se gli scappa uno scorreggione scoppia la guerra mondiale



L’uso di armi chimiche è proibito


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sulla barbarie di Putin siamo tutti d’accordo. Personalmente sono disponibile anche a dei sacrifici economici per aiutare chi è invaso ma detto questo, cosa può fare di più l’occidente? Deve entrare in guerra?



Il punto non è se possiamo fare di più o no, il punto è che non dobbiamo criticare il fatto che un popolo disperato e il suo leader rilancino in continuazione per uscirne e uscirne il prima possibile. Dire “al suo posto” onestamente lo trovo assurdo.. nessuno di noi sa come reagirebbe al suo posto e una sola cosa è certa: loro sono le vittime, non gli aggressori.

State criticando il prigioniero per come si comporta durante il rapimento… se a voi sembra normale, per me non lo è.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’uso di armi chimiche è proibito


allora lo voglio sul banco degli imputati con Wlady


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E sempre facile parlare da fuori, bravo, ottimo post, bisogna anche mettersi nei panni di chi è sotto le bombe.



Per metterci nei panni di chi sta sotto le bombe dobbiamo finirci pure noi?


----------



## Mika (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’uso di armi chimiche è proibito


Non sarebbe arma chimica, ma arma aliena quindi non vincolata da protocolli ONU


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Il punto non è se possiamo fare di più o no, il punto è che non dobbiamo criticare il fatto che un popolo disperato è il suo leader rilancino in continuazione per uscirne e uscirne il prima possibile. Dire “al suo posto” onestamente lo trovo assurdo.. nessuno di noi sa come reagirebbe al suo posto e una sola cosa è certa: loro sono le vittime, non gli aggressori.
> 
> State criticando il prigioniero per come si comporta durante il rapimento… se a voi sembra normale, per me non lo è.



Perdonami il punto, per me almeno, è cosa possiamo fare di più. Nessuno si sta impegnando per una soluzione negoziale anzi qualcuno spinge in senso contrario.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe arma chimica, ma arma aliena quindi non vincolata da protocolli ONU



Grazie per la precisazione.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per metterci nei panni di chi sta sotto le bombe dobbiamo finirci pure noi?



Per prima cosa anche se ritieni di no, non è necessario criticare chi è dall’altra parte e lo chiede in una situazione di disperazione.

Per seconda cosa per me si, il rischio è minimo e va corso non solo per far terminare il prima possibile questa follia, ma per mettere in chiaro che non potrà mai più ripetersi una cosa del genere in Occidentente senza che la reazione sia unanime e decisa. È il mio pensiero, non conta nulla, ma non capisco perché dovrei vergognarmi ad esporlo (è ancora meno capisco perché dovrebbe un Ucraino).


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2022)

*L'incrociatore russo "Moskva" ammiraglia della flotta del baltico è affondata in seguito ai danni riportati dopo essere stata colpita da missili antinave ucraini. Gli sforzi dei russi per tentare di rimorchiare la nave fino a Sebastopoli ed evitarne l'affondamento sono stati vani.

Notizia confermata dal ministero della difesa russo.*


----------



## vota DC (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> O più semplicemente le persone di buon senso, anche quando non condividono, capiscono che se sei a capo di uno stato invaso barbaramente provi tutto per riprendere la libertà, che è l’unico vero valore condiviso da tutto il mondo occidentale (o così dovrebbe essere). Io vorrei vedere l’Italia al posto dell’Ucraina e voi sotto le bombe, con parenti e amici morti, leggere sul forum del Bayern Monaco che siamo sei piagnoni perché vorremmo che gli stati occidentali facessero di tutto per difenderci. Sono onesto, per me è incredibile, se un Ucraino entra qui per me resta incredulo


Continua a comprare gas russo e farsi pagare dai russi per fare passare il gas mentre aggredisce quelli che gli forniscono aiuti. Persino Stalin è riuscito ad ottenere aiuto da Roosevelt, questo invece ancora un po' fa il falò stile joker.... figuriamoci se in futuro fanno un piano Marshall per l'ucraina se la dirigenza è in mano ai nichilisti.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden annuncia che presto potrebbe andare a Kiev. Se non lui, altri dirigenti del governo.*


vai insieme a tuo figlio Hunter, lui è di casa


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perdonami il punto, per me almeno, è cosa possiamo fare di più. Nessuno si sta impegnando per una soluzione negoziale anzi qualcuno spinge in senso contrario.



È come se un ladro ti entra in casa, minaccia di morte te e la tua famiglia, arriva la polizia e vi chiede di “trovare una soluzione negoziale, magari facendogli portare via solo i contanti”. Se voli trovate normale che un ucraino in questo momento pensi questo, io penso che sia normale che questi siano acciecati dalla rabbia. Noi dobbiamo essere più razionali? Si. Ma spingere l’Ucraina ad accettare un negoziato farsa pur di non rischiare nulla in Europa non è la soluzione (ed è anche discretamente da codardi per me).


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa anche se ritieni di no, non è necessario criticare chi è dall’altra parte e lo chiede in una situazione di disperazione.
> 
> Per seconda cosa per me si, il rischio è minimo e va corso non solo per far terminare il prima possibile questa follia, ma per mettere in chiaro che non potrà mai più ripetersi una cosa del genere in Occidentente senza che la reazione sia unanime e decisa. *È il mio pensiero, non conta nulla, ma non capisco perché dovrei vergognarmi ad esporlo (è ancora meno capisco perché dovrebbe un Ucraino).*



Non c’è nulla di cui vergognarsi. Discutiamo tra noi ed il tuo pensiero è rispettabile come quello di tutti.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui vergognarsi. Discutiamo tra noi ed il tuo pensiero è rispettabile come quello di tutti.



C’è chi sta ricoprendo di ingiurie Zelensky per questo… e credo che il suo pensiero sia ampiamente più rispettabile del mio.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> È come se un ladro ti entra in casa, minaccia di morte te e la tua famiglia, arriva la polizia e vi chiede di “trovare una soluzione negoziale, magari facendogli portare via solo i contanti”. Se voli trovate normale che un ucraino in questo momento pensi questo, io penso che sia normale che questi siano acciecati dalla rabbia. Noi dobbiamo essere più razionali? Si. *Ma spingere l’Ucraina ad accettare un negoziato farsa pur di non rischiare nulla in Europa non è la soluzione (ed è anche discretamente da codardi per me).*



Non ritengo il paragone calzante ma, come già ti ho risposto altrove, tutte le opinioni sono legittime e rispettabili.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> C’è chi sta ricoprendo di ingiurie Zelensky per questo… e credo che il suo pensiero sia ampiamente più rispettabile del mio.



A me Zelensky non piace perché lo ritengo manovrato ed usato dagli USA per arrivare ad altro. 
Ovviamente ha tutto il diritto di fare quello che ritiene meglio per il suo popolo.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però considerando il contesto storico e militare:
> 1) la battaglia delle Midway. Tutt'altro che una passeggiata per gli americani
> 2) un popolo, se si può, quasi più infervorato ed indottrinato dei tedeschi nazisti e pronto a tutto per il proprio imperatore.
> 3) l'avvio di attacchi aerei suicidi che agli occhi di un occidentale destano comunque sgomento ed il grande interrogativo di come fermarli.
> ...



Che gli " amici " d'oltreoceano abbiano deciso di sganciare le bombe per porre fine ad un eccidio delle loro forze nella guerra del Pacifico è ovviamente vero ma non bisogna trascurare un altro aspetto, decisamente più sottile,ma molto importante. Quelle bombe furono un messaggio agli altri vincitori della Guerra e ribadivano con esse di essere diventati la potenza egemone del pianeta.
Mi rendo conto che sia stata una decisione difficile quella di annientare due intere città ma quell' atto come potremmo mai giustificarlo noi che ci vantiamo di essere eticamente superiori come "civiltà"?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Raga ma avete una vaga idea del carico di stress che avrà addosso Piotr in questo periodo? Non guardiamo tutto.

Io già al terzo o quarto video in maglietta e richieste (nella forma) insistenti, dissi che il modo non mi garbava mica tanto, e lo penso ancora.

Però insomma, io se qualcosa non mi gira x il verso giusto tiro cazziate anche per molto (eufemismo) meno a lavoro  

Un pò di comprensione, su.

Provate ad immedesimarvi.

Per me stiamo facendo abbastanza allo stato attuale delle cose, comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raga ma avete una vaga idea del carico di stress che avrà addosso Piotr in questo periodo? Non guardiamo tutto.
> 
> Io già al terzo o quarto video in maglietta e richieste (nella forma) insistenti, dissi che il modo non mi garbava mica tanto, e lo penso ancora.
> 
> ...



Per me, non possiamo e non dobbiamo spingerci oltre.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me, non possiamo e non dobbiamo spingerci oltre.



Per ora si, e nemmeno serve secondo me.
Basta armarli.

Domani non lo so.

Vedo un pò troppa agitazione in tutti i paesi.
Devo capire se è isteria di massa o se ha fondamenti.

Io l' ho già detto, l' oriente presto o tardi alzerà la voce, cercherà di imporsi.
Non sarei affatto stupito se questa fosse l' inizio della storia.

Non passeranno la vita a farci da manodopera in cambio di una ciotola di riso, sono tipo 3 o 4 miliardi di persone, che probabilmente ci odiano pure.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Bho io ho già sentito ucraini che prenderanno il sussidio da noi che a delle offerte di lavoro vogliono il nero se no lo perdono...oppure che i ricchi diversamente dagli altri uomini potevano evitare arruolamento...
In sostanza anche nell'emergenza quelli coinvolti ci sguazzano nel essere inadeguati 

e voglio ribadire che Italia non aiuta gli italiani
e che sta andando a fondo! quindi navigare basso se no iniziano pure le polemiche interne!


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Comunque la famosa nave russa è ufficialmente affondata.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi controlla i media ha preso una posizione precisa. Se Zelensky dice una qualunque cosa non si discute. È aggredito perciò ha sempre ragione pure se pretende che tutti siano a sua disposizione.


Ah già si, è aggredito quindi santo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bho io ho già sentito ucraini che prenderanno il sussidio da noi che a delle offerte di lavoro vogliono il nero se no lo perdono...oppure che i ricchi diversamente dagli altri uomini potevano evitare arruolamento...
> In sostanza anche nell'emergenza quelli coinvolti ci sguazzano nel essere inadeguati
> 
> e voglio ribadire che Italia non aiuta gli italiani
> e che sta andando a fondo! quindi navigare basso se no iniziano pure le polemiche interne!



Confermo.

Quelli benestanti sono scappati dall' Ucraina pochi giorni dopo l'inizio.

Un mio amico ha un hotel / ristorante panoramico abbastanza costoso, c è una famiglia che è li da 2 mesi, paga e sta li beata.

Idem nella vendita di case, una marea di ucraini benestanti stanno chiedendo prezzi e disponibilità, vivo in una zona abbastanza turistica.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> gli accordi che hanno funzionato sono quelli che hanno portato piu democrazia e piu liberta individuale, quelli che non hanno funzionato sono quelli che hanno sottratto liberta e democrazia (che tu giustamente chiami errori), non è un caso che una volta caduto il muro di berlino quelli ad est sono stati felici di andare ad ovest, il passaggio inverso chissa perche non è avvenuto.


Oronzo, l’ucraina è un aborto di politica internazionale, come Israele e tanti altri casini.
Il discorso est ovest qui non c’entra granché


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Confermo.
> 
> Quelli benestanti sono scappati dall' Ucraina pochi giorni dopo l'inizio.
> 
> ...


Si saranno barattati la loro libertà per le tanto volute armi (soldi) che bello rivedere il concetto di concittadino A e concittadino B.. 
Si vede che gli ucraini non sono tutti uguali


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noi possiamo non ritenerlo giusto a casa al caldo sul divano dopo la pizza, ma criticare un Ucraino che lo chiede sotto le bombe e sapendo a cosa va in contro se i Russi realmente completano l’invasione (ricordatelo, INVASIONE…nel 2022) per me, in questo momento, è irrispettoso. Al loro posto, io chiederei esattamente lo stesso e sentire parlare di prezzo del gas quando non so se arriverò al giorno dopo per me sarebbe follia.


Il problema è che loro (il governo ucraino) pretendono la terza guerra mondiale e ricordiamo che non fanno parte ne di nato ne di ue. Non gli dobbiamo nulla proprio come Afghanistan, Siria, Libia ecc.
Stiamo facendo di tutto per aiutarlo, perfino tagliarci le palle da soli economicamente e creando una crisi energetica. Ad un certo punto anche basta. In guerra per loro non ci vuole andare nessuno (tranne gli USA e la Polonia). Hanno già avuto tanto, troppo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si saranno barattati la loro libertà per le tanto volute armi (soldi) che bello rivedere il concetto di concittadino A e concittadino B..
> Si vede che gli ucraini non sono tutti uguali



Va beh, mica vengono oligarchi o multi-milionari nelle mie zone.
Sono semplicemente persone benestanti, non credo abbiano particolari santi in paradiso.

Saranno scappati in tempo, boh


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> È come se un ladro ti entra in casa, minaccia di morte te e la tua famiglia, arriva la polizia e vi chiede di “trovare una soluzione negoziale, magari facendogli portare via solo i contanti”. Se voli trovate normale che un ucraino in questo momento pensi questo, io penso che sia normale che questi siano acciecati dalla rabbia. Noi dobbiamo essere più razionali? Si. Ma spingere l’Ucraina ad accettare un negoziato farsa pur di non rischiare nulla in Europa non è la soluzione (ed è anche discretamente da codardi per me).


Non possiamo spingerli ad accettare un negoziato farsa? Giusto eh
E loro non possono spingerci alla terza guerra mondiale ne a sanzionare chi è come dicono loro. Questo è chiaro.
Chi vuole la guerra si arruoli e vada ad aiutarli tutto qui. A te sembra assurdo non intervenire, a me sembra assurdo rischiare tutto per loro. Come la mettiamo ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che loro (il governo ucraino) pretendono la terza guerra mondiale e ricordiamo che non fanno parte ne di nato ne di ue. Non gli dobbiamo nulla proprio come Afghanistan, Siria, Libia ecc.
> Stiamo facendo di tutto per aiutarlo, perfino tagliarci le palle da soli economicamente e creando una crisi energetica. Ad un certo punto anche basta. In guerra per loro non ci vuole andare nessuno (tranne gli USA e la Polonia). Hanno già avuto tanto, troppo


Oltre a questo UE sta con le pezze al sedere
ma lui pretende armi gratis
se vi sembra normale.. visto che noi veniamo da anni di discorsi su rispettare trattati, il PIL ! le borse! Austerità! se no sanzioni.. non è passato un secolo sapete? 
poi magicamente tutto free

Praticamente meglio fare i morti con i conti
questo stanno sottolineando inconsapevolmente


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Oltre a questo UE sta con le pezze al sedere
> ma lui pretende armi gratis
> se vi sembra normale.. visto che noi veniamo da anni di discorsi su rispettare trattati, il PIL ! le borse! Austerità! se no sanzioni.. non è passato un secolo sapete?
> poi magicamente tutto free
> ...


Ma infatti me ne fotte sega che è sotto stress o altro. Sta esagerando e ha ampiamente rotto le palle, per me è insopportabile oltre che un personaggio schifoso e squallido


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che loro (il governo ucraino) pretendono la terza guerra mondiale e *ricordiamo che non fanno parte ne di nato ne di ue. Non gli dobbiamo nulla proprio come Afghanistan, Siria, Libia ecc.*
> Stiamo facendo di tutto per aiutarlo, perfino tagliarci le palle da soli economicamente e creando una crisi energetica. Ad un certo punto anche basta. In guerra per loro non ci vuole andare nessuno (tranne gli USA e la Polonia). Hanno già avuto tanto, troppo



Non capisco perchè questo concetto non gli entra in zucca.
A meno che anche loro non la pensano come il loro idolo zelensky :"L'ucraina sta proteggendo il mondo dalla russia"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che loro (il governo ucraino) pretendono la terza guerra mondiale e ricordiamo che non fanno parte ne di nato ne di ue. Non gli dobbiamo nulla proprio come Afghanistan, Siria, Libia ecc.
> Stiamo facendo di tutto per aiutarlo, perfino tagliarci le palle da soli economicamente e creando una crisi energetica. Ad un certo punto anche basta. In guerra per loro non ci vuole andare nessuno (tranne gli USA e la Polonia). Hanno già avuto tanto, troppo


Aggiungerei pure Inghilterra
va bhe anglosassoni quindi non c'è da stupirsi


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non possiamo spingerli ad accettare un negoziato farsa? Giusto eh
> *E loro non possono spingerci alla terza guerra mondiale ne a sanzionare chi è come dicono loro. Questo è chiaro.*
> Chi vuole la guerra si arruoli e vada ad aiutarli tutto qui. A te sembra assurdo non intervenire, a me sembra assurdo rischiare tutto per loro. Come la mettiamo ?



Il fatto è che Zelensky si permette pure di bacchettare chi non si allinea alle pretese.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè questo concetto non gli entra in zucca.
> A meno che anche loro non la pensano come il loro idolo zelensky :"L'ucraina sta proteggendo il mondo dalla russia"



Semplicemente è inaccettabile un'invasione di una nazione occidentale democratica e io mi aspetto una reazione unitaria e più forte possibile di tutto l'occidente se succede. Evidentemente se lo aspettano anche loro.

Ripeto... sbagliano? Può essere, ma voi al contrario vi aspettereste ESATTAMENTE lo stesso, o almeno, io farei questo. 

E' sbagliato chiedere la No Fly Zone? Probabilmente si, ma altrettanto probabilmente se foste sotto le bombe chiedereste lo stesso. E' sbagliato chiedere armi? Onestamente non penso proprio, nessuno Stato può resistere da solo a un'aggressione come quella Russa, stare a guardare non può essere la soluzione di un mondo che ha la libertà come valore fondante (altrimenti dovrebbe essere l'egoismo, non la libertà il valore che professiamo). Al loro posto vorremmo aerei e missili, non compassione.
E' sbagliato chiedere che si smetta di acquistare Gas e Carbone dalla Russia? Per quanto mi riguarda se l'economia Europea può resistere, anche se pesantemente danneggiata, a questa "rivoluzione" energetica per me DEVE farlo, perchè qualche punto di PIL non può valere il finanziare uno stato in guerra contro la libertà. Di sicuro questa stima non siamo in grado di farla su un Forum con conoscenze parziali, ma ritengo doveroso che chi governa almeno faccia questa analisi e non scarti a priori il fatto di smettere OGGI di dare mln di € al giorno a uno stato che li usa per invadere una nazione.


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2022)

FINALMENTE I RUSSI AMMETTONO CHE LA MOSKVA È AFFONDATA. SI TRATTA DELLA PIÙ GRANDE NAVE DA GUERRA AFFONDATA DOPO LA YAMATO AI TEMPI DELLA WWII. NESSUN CHIARIMENTO SULLA SORTE DEI 500 MEMBRI DELLA CIIURMA


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Aprile 2022)

Finalmente si se no non ci dormivo la notte 
comunque io vorrei sapere il segreto di Putin rivolto come minaccia ai nostri rappresentanti..
Io temo che sia la fine senza ritorno del sistema mondiale
Su tutti i fronti! Economico
Borsa e materie prime non stanno più in piedi

e dopo questa uscita ne sono ancora più sicuro.. 
visto che molti spingono sul escalation
e i pazzi contano sul solito reset post guerra
per azzerare il tutto! debiti e puttanate varie !


----------



## hakaishin (15 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè questo concetto non gli entra in zucca.
> A meno che anche loro non la pensano come il loro idolo zelensky :"L'ucraina sta proteggendo il mondo dalla russia"


Si si l’ucraina baluardo della libertà


----------



## hakaishin (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Zelensky si permette pure di bacchettare chi non si allinea alle pretese.


Questo mi fa uscire dai gangheri e poco mi importa se lui è in guerra


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che gli " amici " d'oltreoceano abbiano deciso di sganciare le bombe per porre fine ad un eccidio delle loro forze nella guerra del Pacifico è ovviamente vero ma non bisogna trascurare un altro aspetto, decisamente più sottile,ma molto importante. Quelle bombe furono un messaggio agli altri vincitori della Guerra e ribadivano con esse di essere diventati la potenza egemone del pianeta.
> Mi rendo conto che sia stata una decisione difficile quella di annientare due intere città ma quell' atto come potremmo mai giustificarlo noi che ci vantiamo di essere eticamente superiori come "civiltà"?


Mettendola così già ha un senso ed è anche un concetto condivisibile.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mettendola così già ha un senso ed è anche un concetto condivisibile.



Ma perché?? Finora cosa ho detto?


----------

